# HR2x and R22: 0x0395 Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the discussion thread for all MPEG-4 DVRs, software version 0x0395.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171262

Issues Only thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171264

*DO NOT POST MRV ISSUES IN THIS THREAD. PLEASE POST THEM HERE: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171260*

_Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I got 0x0395 last night. Looking forward to checking it out tonight when I get home. :goodjob:


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I got 0x0395 last night. Looking forward to checking it out tonight when I get home. :goodjob:


They really should give the "right coast" a break and start some of these rollouts on the good side of the country.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

TBlazer07 said:


> They really should give the "right coast" a break and start some of these rollouts on the good side of the country.


That is the point they already do that!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Enriched Guide Data:

* Similar Shows
* Cast & Crew
* GUIDE Artwork
* Actor Filmography
* Actor Awards
* Star ratings for movies

FINALLY!!! For me, these will be the biggest improvements in years. MRV doesn't interest me but these changes are fantastic. It sounds almost like a link to IMDB.


----------



## leprechaunshawn (Dec 9, 2009)

Any chance this is going to fix the audio dropout issue many of us have been experiencing? Or is this just a cosmetic release?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> They really should give the "right coast" a break and start some of these rollouts on the good side of the country.


It's discrimination against the East Coast Good Guys!!!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

richierich said:


> It's discrimination against the East Coast Good Guys!!!


Here, here!!! No, I mean I want it here, here.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

leprechaunshawn said:


> Any chance this is going to fix the audio dropout issue many of us have been experiencing? Or is this just a cosmetic release?


I wouldn't say it's a cosmetic release with MRV but there's no indication that the audio dropout is fixed. We'll have to wait for the release to be sure though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Audio dropouts are more likely due to issues at the broadcast center, so the software will not fix them.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> They really should give the "right coast" a break and start some of these rollouts on the good side of the country.





richierich said:


> It's discrimination against the East Coast Good Guys!!!


What about us "Between the Coasts" people! Start in the center, less distance to go to the left and right coasts.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> What about us "Between the Coasts" people! Start in the center, less distance to go to the left and right coasts.


One of my boxes got the update overnight, and being in Denver, I think I'm closer to the middle than to the left coast.

Besides, didn't we dispel the myth about updates being rolled out geographically? I remember someone creating a map during the update that introduced DoublePlay so that people could see where the software was made available, and it quickly became apparent that the staggered release was pretty much random.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dvdmth said:


> One of my boxes got the update overnight, and being in Denver, I think I'm closer to the middle than to the left coast.
> 
> Besides, didn't we dispel the myth about updates being rolled out geographically? I remember someone creating a map during the update that introduced DoublePlay so that people could see where the software was made available, and it quickly *became apparent that the staggered release was pretty much random.*


Maybe it's based on post counts in this forum, the higher the count the earlier the download.:lol:
j/k


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> Enriched Guide Data:
> 
> * Similar Shows
> * Cast & Crew
> ...


It's amazing that so many of the actors are really Construction Managers :lol:


----------



## gary900 (Feb 16, 2009)

Both my HR22's got updated last night to 395. I am 60 miles east of LA. Looking good so far with just minimal testing this AM.


----------



## nought1 (Jul 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Audio dropouts are more likely due to issues at the broadcast center, so the software will not fix them.


My audio issues are two fold.
(1)Transmission error
(2) drop out that is gone if I rewind and play again.

How is number 2 a result of transmission? I do not think it is the box as it happens on both my hr- 20s and my hr-21

My audio issues like most of us began with the last release.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Even though it isn't listed, I am hopeful that this release re-fixes DirecTV2PC!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

It says in the release notes:
Prioritizer renamed "Series Manager" 

But wasnt this done in the last release already ?
Mine already says series manager.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> It says in the release notes:
> Prioritizer renamed "Series Manager"
> 
> But wasnt this done in the last release already ?
> Mine already says series manager.


Yup.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well... It's called Series Manager again


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well... It's called Series Manager again


I think you mean "still".


----------



## pmayo2002 (Mar 30, 2002)

nought1 said:


> My audio issues are two fold.
> (1)Transmission error
> (2) drop out that is gone if I rewind and play again.
> 
> ...


Same here. I think the OP is referring to the disk drive noise and choppy pic and sound on playback.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=168109


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

Can anyone say if this software is rolling out or is everbody getting it? I'm at work so I can't tell.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

bakers12 said:


> Can anyone say if this software is rolling out or is everbody getting it? I'm at work so I can't tell.


Rolling our west to east, like every other NR.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Rolling out west to east, like every other NR.


Maybe "creeping" would fit better. :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe "creeping" would fit better. :lol:


I just hope it isn't "creepy" for most folks!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe "creeping" would fit better. :lol:


I'm betting that it will be a 2 week Rollout!!! 

But it has been since Thanksgiving since we had an NR so there are alot of things contained in this NR so they will look at it carefully as it rolls out in case they have to reverse course.


----------



## mikewsu (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if its west to east.. I'm up in WA and haven't got the new NR on any boxes.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mikewsu said:


> I'm not sure if its west to east.. I'm up in WA and haven't got the new NR on any boxes.


Their idea of "west" start in the LA area, and then filter out from there.


----------



## jcw48 (Feb 20, 2007)

I seem to have lost all advanced search functions "cchan" "aany" etc.


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

BlackHitachi said:


> That is the point they already do that!


But if they did do it on the right coast they would have 3 more hours of the right people doing software upgrades.:lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Let's see, where is Directv's Headquaters, ah Yes, El Segundo, California, so Yes the Rollout has to start in the Land Of The Chosen Ones!!! :lol:


----------



## Shogunz (Sep 16, 2007)

Got my update this morning around 2am this morning.


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

i still say it rolls out based on RID not geography.


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm still on 368, and I wouldn't mind if it stayed that way. This release has been very stable and trouble-free, and I could live without the "improvements".

...But I don't have a choice, do I?


----------



## SuperZ06 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Definitely did not fix the audio dropout issues.  *


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Audio dropouts are more likely due to issues at the broadcast center, so the software will not fix them.


If by "broadcast center" you mean the original source, I vigorously disagree. While not proven, it is very probably that the problem is in DTV's processing, be it the MPEG2-MPEG4 conversion, original OTA or fiber reception of local stations, or in local reception at the final antenna. It is much more technically unlikely that the original source has the issue, and when the "source" can be received on multiple paths, usually the DTV path has the problem while the other path does not.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

denvertrakker said:


> I'm still on 368, and I wouldn't mind if it stayed that way. This release has been very stable and trouble-free, and I could live without the "improvements".
> 
> ...But I don't have a choice, do I?


That was the single advantage (other than a snappy DVR interface for unreliable DVRs) of DISH...opting out of their holocaustian software up revs.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't see speed in here....



Bob Coxner said:


> Enriched Guide Data:
> 
> * Similar Shows
> * Cast & Crew
> ...


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

When I turned on my DVR at 5 pm today I noticed the bright blue lights. Yes, I got the update at 2:24 am today.

The smart search is really great! I looked for Villanova, my alma mater, and found that MSG was broadcasting the game with Rutgers as I searched.

Talk about serendipity -- yesterday I got a "Thanks" letter from DirecTV telling me I had three free months of the sports package. I didn't think much of it at the time, but I wouldn't have been able to see the basketball game tonight if they hadn't added that package. Three months will take me way past the end of the college season.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

OK. I've got 0x395 on both boxes (20-700 & 21-700). Not interested in MRV, but I was hoping for better functionality in the new search, and AT LEAST not losing any current functionality.

Problem: Complex searches are much harder to set up, and often do not work as expected. Before one could search on an Artist & Category, or a Title-fragment & Category. Now you can only search on a Keyword & Category. 

Example: I want to search for all Madonna movies in Hi-Def. If I enter Madonna (Artist) it takes me directly to a search of everything. I note there IS a Madonna HD movie. But when I try MADONNA (keyword) & Hi-Def I get zero results.

And of course my new forever-gripe: if they can gray out the channels I cannot get, they sure as heck can disappear them, too. I wish they would, or at least give me the option. If a Los Angeles user does a search on the January Premieres, he will get an AMAZING raft of grayed out distant stations and etc.

I do like the "popular search" feature though, and I'd rather have stuff grayed out than not, but not seeing it at all would be even better. What good is it to tell me about the New York DNS?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

gully_foyle said:


> And of course my new forever-gripe: if they can gray out the channels I cannot get, they sure as heck can disappear them, too. I wish they would, or at least give me the option. If a Los Angeles user does a search on the January Premieres, he will get an AMAZING raft of grayed out distant stations and etc.


Why don't you set up a Favorite Channel List and only Select those channels you want to see and be done with it?

Occasionallly you might have to fine tune it by Selecting or Deselecting a channel that shows up but mine works like a charm and I don't have any Greyed out channels showing up.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, so far the Software Download Count is:

California - 6 Downloads
Colorado - 1 Download

Maybe dvdmth's DVR in Denver has a Los Angeles, Ca. Service Address as that would be the only way for him to receive the software if it is being done geographically which the statistics show it is.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

First time poster here. I was able to force our HR21 and our H21 boxes to pull the new national release (0x0395 and 0x4395 respectively) as I wanted to play with the MRV feature as I've already have all the wiring and networking equipment in place, and the family could really use it. I'm up late when they seem to be available - which was from about 3am EST to approximately 7am.

Anyway, I noticed two features that I don't believe I've seen mentioned, and I fairly sure the are new (to the NR - I haven't experimented with any CE versions yet). The first is a mention on the setup page for the remote for an advanced setup if you have three or more boxes in the same room. The other is the To Do list has been improved. For example Monday nights are busy for our DVR, and previously it would show conflicts if more then two programs were on at the same time - even if some of those repeated again later that night and it was going to record them then. Since it was showing the conflicts, it was causing some confusion as to whether they had to be rescheduled manually or not.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to DBSTALK.COM.

I wasn't aware that you could force a software download. It would seem that you would get the old one which is 368. I am confused and perplexed. You are a first time poster and know alot more than me as far as being able to Force a Download as I didn't think that the software was in the Download Datastream until they put your account # in the Download List which is normally a geographical list of account numbers.

So please enlighten me as to how you accomplished this amazing feat!!! 

I learn something New everyday so maybe I will Learn How To Force A Software Download.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

gully_foyle said:


> OK. I've got 0x395 on both boxes (20-700 & 21-700). Not interested in MRV, but I was hoping for better functionality in the new search, and AT LEAST not losing any current functionality.
> 
> Problem: Complex searches are much harder to set up, and often do not work as expected. Before one could search on an Artist & Category, or a Title-fragment & Category. Now you can only search on a Keyword & Category.
> 
> ...


I was unable to duplicate your *Madonna & Hi-Def* issue. I wonder if you're GUIDE data may not have completed indexing? When I try it this morning, I get _Truth or Dare_ airing today and 1/22, and _Body of Evidence_ on 1/25.

That said, your other points are well-taken. Some former searches are now more difficult to simulate, and *Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package in SEARCH results* is still one of our "top 10" Wish List requests, and has been for a while.

Pure speculation on my part, but I'm pretty sure the DirecTV engineers could hide our unrecordable channels in a heartbeat, if only the marketing folks would permit it.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

richierich said:


> Welcome to DBSTALK.COM.
> 
> I wasn't aware that you could force a software download. It would seem that you would get the old one which is 368. I am confused and perplexed. You are a first time poster and know alot more than me as far as being able to Force a Download as I didn't think that the software was in the Download Datastream until they put your account # in the Download List which is normally a geographical list of account numbers.
> 
> ...


Restart your box and when the first screen pops up after the reboot press 0-2-4-6-8 on your remote. This initializes a software download.

FYI, I just tried this on one of my boxes and it still finds 368 in the stream in the Chicago suburbs.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

bakerfall said:


> Restart your box and when the first screen pops up after the reboot press 0-2-4-6-8 on your remote. This initializes a software download.
> 
> FYI, I just tried this on one of my boxes and it still finds 368 in the stream in the Chicago suburbs.


I think you misunderstood Richierich. He knows how to force a download generally, I'm sure. I think he was expressing his thoughts about forcing a download during a slow NR rollout.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I think you misunderstood Richierich. He knows how to force a download generally, I'm sure. I think he was expressing his thoughts about forcing a download during a slow NR rollout.


Yes, I didn't read the full thing on my phone and skimmed the post..

I would think it's possible for the new software to be in the stream before your receiver downloads it.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

bakerfall said:


> I would think it's possible for the new software to be in the stream before your receiver downloads it.


Well, it HAS to be in the stream before it can be downloaded.  However, Directv has the ability on their end to "tag" or target the software download to as many or as few boxes as they wish, from a general availability to all boxes of a given model, down to a single individual box if they so choose. If the rollout is being done geographically or by RID, it shouldn't normally be possible to download new software before Directv wants you to.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

richierich said:


> Welcome to DBSTALK.COM.
> 
> I wasn't aware that you could force a software download. It would seem that you would get the old one which is 368. I am confused and perplexed. You are a first time poster and know alot more than me as far as being able to Force a Download as I didn't think that the software was in the Download Datastream until they put your account # in the Download List which is normally a geographical list of account numbers.
> 
> ...


Actually, it depends .. Certainly you cannot force it right now.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Well, it HAS to be in the stream before it can be downloaded.  However, Directv has the ability on their end to "tag" or target the software download to as many or as few boxes as they wish, from a general availability to all boxes of a given model, down to a single individual box if they so choose. If the rollout is being done geographically or by RID, it shouldn't normally be possible to download new software before Directv wants you to.


Correct. It is possible that 0x368 is being removed and 0x395 being added during the wee hours of the morning. If this is the case, it is likely that your receiver will see the new version .. But generally speaking? Most people should simply consider waiting for it to come down naturally because there are a number of gotchas that could get you.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Well, it HAS to be in the stream before it can be downloaded.  However, Directv has the ability on their end to "tag" or target the software download to as many or as few boxes as they wish, from a general availability to all boxes of a given model, down to a single individual box if they so choose. If the rollout is being done geographically or by RID, it shouldn't normally be possible to download new software before Directv wants you to.


Exactly Double L.

I have seen this discussed many many times before and if it is not in the stream then all you get is the Last Version of the NR. It is a Controlled Rollout based on geographically known RIDs in a List provided by the Directv team in charge of Rollouts.

They can do it Slowly or Fast depending upon how they envison the impact. They can increase the size of the list or decrease depending upon how they view the impact. They had to back out a NR Rollout several months ago because of Bad Guide Data not being fully flushed which caused massive lockupts.

I believe that this will be a Slow Closely Monitored Rollout which will probably take more than 2 weeks.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

richierich said:


> Exactly Double L.
> 
> I have seen this discussed many many times before and if it is not in the stream then all you get is the Last Version of the NR. It is a Controlled Rollout based on geographically known RIDs in a List provided by the Directv team in charge of Rollouts.
> 
> ...


There has been an occasion that during the rollout a issue was discovered and the rollout stopped. I think it happened during the last 6 months or so of last year.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Correct. It is possible that 0x368 is being removed and 0x395 being added during the wee hours of the morning. If this is the case, it is likely that your receiver will see the new version .. But generally speaking? Most people should simply consider waiting for it to come down naturally because there are a number of gotchas that could get you.


Very Interesting!!!

I Indeed Do Learn Something New Everyday!!!

I was under the direct impression that even though a new NR Software was introduced into the Stream that only those RIDs identified by the Directv List could gain access to this New NR Software. If you weren't on the List you couldn't access it. PERIOD!!!

Guess I and others were wrong on that one.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Most people should simply consider waiting for it to come down naturally because there are a number of gotchas that could get you.


Please tell if you can...

Also out of curiousity what happens if you are 99% through a DL and D* takes it out of the stream? Do you go back to the old version or what?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Let's just go with .. Don't bother downloading. It's not for the faint of heart and it's not necessarily going to even work. That is my recommendation.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Let's just go with .. Don't bother downloading. It's not for the faint of heart and it's not necessarily going to even work. That is my recommendation.


Sorry Doug, just thinking... I really have no interest to stay up all night for a shot in the dark for something that will just happen anyway.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> There has been an occasion that during the rollout a issue was discovered and the rollout stopped. I think it happened during the last 6 months or so of last year.


There have been three HR firmware updates that have not completed national rollouts:
07/01/2008 - 0x0251
02/05/2009 - 0x02ca
08/22/2009 - 0x034b


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

richierich said:


> Why don't you set up a Favorite Channel List and only Select those channels you want to see and be done with it?
> 
> Occasionallly you might have to fine tune it by Selecting or Deselecting a channel that shows up but mine works like a charm and I don't have any Greyed out channels showing up.


Maybe, just maybe, what you suggest doesn't work FOR SEARCH, since search has ALWAYS ignored channel lists.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

What does the new "Search" do differently than the old one?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> I was unable to duplicate your *Madonna & Hi-Def* issue. I wonder if you're GUIDE data may not have completed indexing? When I try it this morning, I get _Truth or Dare_ airing today and 1/22, and _Body of Evidence_ on 1/25.


I'll try again, you may be right. Didn't realize the index needed to be redone.



Steve said:


> That said, your other points are well-taken. Some former searches are now more difficult to simulate, and *Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package in SEARCH results* is still one of our "top 10" Wish List requests, and has been for a while.
> 
> Pure speculation on my part, but I'm pretty sure the DirecTV engineers could hide our unrecordable channels in a heartbeat, if only the marketing folks would permit it.


Yes. In the past filtering search has been termed "impossible." Apparently not, just disallowed or something. I'd go further and ask for filtering by Channel List. In the above search request "Madonna" & "Favorite List 1" would be ideal (since my "Favorite 1" is "English-language HD Channels I Can Get").


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

ATARI said:


> There have been three HR firmware updates that have not completed national rollouts:
> 07/01/2008 - 0x0251
> 02/05/2009 - 0x02ca
> 08/22/2009 - 0x034b


Great, thanks. Pulled after a ton of complaints started coming in, that is why the rollout is slow, to catch issues before everyone has it.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> I'd go further and ask for filtering by Channel List. In the above search request "Madonna" & "Favorite List 1" would be ideal (since my "Favorite 1" is "English-language HD Channels I Can Get").


I should point out that the worst form of this issue would occur if a "Madonna" movie was on PPV. In that case I would have literally hundreds of identical PPV listings and might be unable to find any other film on, say, HBO or CBS. Only by using a channel list (or maybe "NOT PPV" category) could I ever search for something by an artist available on PPV.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess I won't be doing it (staying up until 3:00 A.M. to try the DL) if there are Gottchas because a "Gotcha" during a Golf Bet is indeed a Painful Thing!!!:lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

gully_foyle said:


> I should point out that the worst form of this issue would occur if a "Madonna" movie was on PPV. In that case I would have literally hundreds of identical PPV listings and might be unable to find any other film on, say, HBO or CBS. Only by using a channel list (*or maybe "NOT PPV" category*) could I ever search for something by an artist available on PPV.


Correct. So-called "boolean" searches still work with Smart Search, so a keyword search for *madonna NNOT ppv* should take care of that. And if you wanted to restrict it to HD, you might try *AALL madonna hdtv NNOT ppv*.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

richierich said:


> I guess I won't be doing it(staying up until 3:00 A.M. to try the DL) if there are Gottchas because a "Gotcha" during a Golf Bet is indeed a Painful Thing!!!:lol:


You could just turn off the Blue Ring of Lights and then stay up to watch it turn on.


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> They really should give the "right coast" a break and start some of these rollouts on the good side of the country.


Really, couldn't agree more. Especially since the left coast will be falling into the ocean soon.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

iamqnow said:


> Really, couldn't agree more. Especially since the left coast will be falling into the ocean soon.


EXACTLY!!! Then they will HAVE to rely on us!!!:lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

iamqnow said:


> Really, couldn't agree more. Especially since the left coast will be falling into the ocean soon.





richierich said:


> EXACTLY!!!* Then they will HAVE to rely on us!*!!:lol:


What do you mean..all of their dishes will be underwater, no signal there. Even their cell phones won't work. :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> What do you mean..all of their dishes will be underwater, no signal there. Even their cell phones won't work. :lol:


Is that why the DECA adapters are rated for 200 meters? :scratchin


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> What do you mean..all of their dishes will be underwater, no signal there. Even their cell phones won't work. :lol:


Well, they like an Ocean View so I guess everyone in.s California will have one!!! :lol:

It should happen between now and Dec. 21st, 2012!!! 

Then you might be able to buy Arizona Ocean Front Property!!! :lol:


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

joed32 said:


> What does the new "Search" do differently than the old one?


I found the info on Directvs site. Very nice improvements, you're search doesn't have to be the first word in the title but any word. It also has filmographys, awards, etc.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

What do folks think about the new enriched guide data? This includes both images and links to movies, actors, etc. right in the show information.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Oct 15, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> What do folks think about the new enriched guide data? This includes both images and links to movies, actors, etc. right in the show information.


It's like having IMDB on your DirecTV DVR. I love it!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

SrLANGuy said:


> It's like having IMDB on your DirecTV DVR. I love it!


Yup, my thoughts exactly ..


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

SrLANGuy said:


> It's like having IMDB on your DirecTV DVR. I love it!


I like that alot, too. Especially as I get more forgetful and I'm dying to remember where I've seen 'that actress' before.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I got the 0x395 Software NR Download last night and this New MRV is working Great. 

Can't tell any difference than if I am viewing that same program Live.

Very Nice. I am checking out the new Guide Features that Doug talked about in another tread but so far so good.

MRV looks Very Nice and I can't distinguish it from Live TV so this is AMAZING!!! My Dream come True!!!

Way To Go Directv!!!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

richierich said:


> Well, I got the 0x395 Software NR Download last night and my MRV is working Great.
> 
> Can't tell any difference than if I am viewing that same program Live.
> 
> Very Nice. I* am checking out the new Guide Features but so far so good*.


For those of us that live in the ignored Heartland what is the new guide features?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> What do folks think about the new enriched guide data? This includes both images and links to movies, actors, etc. right in the show information.


How exactly do you View this Info?

It must take awhile to populate the Guide Data and Info as in 24 hours because I am not even getting the Actors Pictures or anything.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

When you view an actor/actress and see other shows that they are in are you able to schedule a recording for them?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Can you take me thru the steps???

I hit the Guide Button. What do I do next? And next? And next?

Or maybe it takes 24 hours to show up because I am not seeing it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

richierich said:


> Can you take me thru the steps???
> 
> I hit the Guide Button. What do I do next? And next? And next?
> 
> Or maybe it takes 24 hours to show up because I am not seeing it.


I don't have 395 yet, but don't you see the "cast and crew" link when viewing a particular show's INFO?


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

richierich said:


> Well, I got the 0x395 Software NR Download last night and my MRV is working Great.
> 
> Can't tell any difference than if I am viewing that same program Live.
> 
> ...


How's the trick play? (FF and RW)


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yup, my thoughts exactly ..


A great addition!!!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

richierich said:


> Can you take me thru the steps???
> 
> I hit the Guide Button. What do I do next? And next? And next?
> 
> Or maybe it takes 24 hours to show up because I am not seeing it.


Use the arrow buttons on the remote to highlight a show. Press Info and you should see an option for Cast & Crew. Alternately, if you are watching a show and press Info, highlight and select More Info at the bottom of the information panel, and then select Cast & Crew.

That will list the enhanced Guide data for people in the show. Guest stars for series are, unfortunately, not usually listed. However, highlighting and selecting a particular person will give you a listing of all other programs in the current Guide data that the person is involved with. So it's not as complete as IMDB (though I'm hoping that the feature is enhanced to included real-time database searches through a 'net connection) but it does let you see other movies, shows or whatever that might be coming up with that person in the next 12 - 14 days.

It CAN take a few days for actor's pictures and show placards to download and update once you get the firmware, so don't worry if the pictures are blank at first.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

richierich said:


> How exactly do you View this Info?
> 
> It must take awhile to populate the Guide Data and Info as in 24 hours because I am not even getting the Actors Pictures or anything.


It took about a day for the pics to come in. You will see a big difference in info available in a couple of days....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. I thought that it would probably take at least 24 hours for everything to settle in before I would be able to see this Info.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> When you view an actor/actress and see other shows that they are in are you able to schedule a recording for them?


They should be searchable.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jsmartin99 said:


> It took about a day for the pics to come in. You will see a big difference in info available in a couple of days....


24-48 hours for the GUIDE data to fully populate sounds right .. It's definitely different than before, so it should be easy to notice.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

so it sounds like the roll out is in full swing. looks like its hitting all over the country


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

djzack67 said:


> so it sounds like the roll out is in full swing. looks like its hitting all over the country


An easy way to notice if the receiver got it is to turn off the blue ring of lights. When the lights are back on then you know you have it, or a power outage.
To turn off the lights press the button on the left of the lights and hold, press the right button a few times and the lights will dim and then go out.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> Correct. It is possible that 0x368 is being removed and 0x395 being added during the wee hours of the morning. If this is the case, it is likely that your receiver will see the new version .. But generally speaking? Most people should simply consider waiting for it to come down naturally because there are a number of gotchas that could get you.


I'm new to posting, but I've lurked here a bit before. I've been visiting more often as I saw the mentions of MRV, and how it was possibly go to be in the next NR. We only have one DVR in the house, but seven family members. Just about all of them have their own TV, but pretty much everyone wants to watch something off the DVR. Different stuff at the same time normally. I have DirecTV2PC installed on two of the newer computers, but most of the other computers in the house are too old (over 5 years) and they would rather use the TV anyway. Currently we have one HR21 DVR, three H21s, and two "legacy" boxes - one in the kitchen, and a Samsung HD box that is being used because of it's VGA connector (small room - special setup with the computer monitor with the PC using DVI).

I'm a night owl, and am up late anyway - actually I haven't gotten any sleep yet and have been up all night, so if this starts to not make sense that's probably why.

I did the last of our H21 boxes early this morning. Yes this is risky, but I think it's less so (if only slightly) the getting a CE release. This is pretty much what I did:
Checked the DirecTV Firmware Watcher page (http://www.redh.com/dtv/ - I can't do URLs in posts yet) I had seen mentioned here for the appropriate versions in the stream - 0x395 for the DVR and 0x4395 for the regular boxes. As I mentioned before they seem to be available from 3am until about 7am EST, so if anyone can't wait for the automatic download, they could try before heading out to work.
Double checked the box didn't already get the the new version on it's own.
As mentioned by others I reset the box, and at the "Hello" screen did the 0-2-4-6-8 sequence on the remote.
After a few seconds it stated a new version was available, and it began pulling the new NR.
Verified when the box came back-up it was the expected version, with the expected feature.
Opted-in and tested connectivity with the DVR.

As far as preliminary tests - it seems to work generally okay. I did get some minor picture break-ups, but nothing too serious - although I don't think these happened with the DirecTV2PC app, so it may not be a network issue I've seen speculated in the CE discussions about MRV.

My networking equipment consists of a 24-port 3com gigabit switch (not enterprise grade, but more small/medium business level) and CAT5e+ wiring. I thought about trying to have all the DirecTV stuff in a separate VLAN from the PCs to keep traffic down, but the 3com switch while supporting VLANs, doesn't support some of the other advance functions needed for that type of setup. I would need a separate router to route to the primary VLAN to get DHCP addresses from my server, internet access, and to allow DirecTV2PC to work. I may experiment with this in the future though if it looks like I'm having network traffic issues.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hitokage said:


> I'm new to posting, but I've lurked here a bit before. I've been visiting more often as I saw the mentions of MRV, and how it was possibly go to be in the next NR. We only have one DVR in the house, but seven family members. Just about all of them have their own TV, but pretty much everyone wants to watch something off the DVR. Different stuff at the same time normally. I have DirecTV2PC installed on two of the newer computers, but most of the other computers in the house are too old (over 5 years) and they would rather use the TV anyway. Currently we have one HR21 DVR, three H21s, and two "legacy" boxes - one in the kitchen, and a Samsung HD box that is being used because of it's VGA connector (small room - special setup with the computer monitor with the PC using DVI).
> 
> I'm a night owl, and am up late anyway - actually I haven't gotten any sleep yet and have been up all night, so if this starts to not make sense that's probably why.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. And :welcome_s


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hitokage said:


> As far as preliminary tests - it seems to work generally okay. I did get some minor picture break-ups, but nothing too serious - although I don't think these happened with the DirecTV2PC app, so it may not be a network issue I've seen speculated in the CE discussions about MRV.


 I think what you're seeing is the same thing I am here while using a DECA network. MRV is still beta and needs some further tweaking before it will play flawlessly.
You may also know that this will only stream one show, so with three H21s, you can only use MRV on one at a time.
If you have more DVRs, then each can stream to a H21.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

http://www.redh.com/dtv/ doesn't list the HR23. Doug, don't leave us out in the cold.
:lol:


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> http://www.redh.com/dtv/ doesn't list the HR23. Doug, don't leave us out in the cold.
> :lol:


Just click on "more info" on the top of the page and you can see which model will correspond to the HR23.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

BubblePuppy.... You crackin me up.

!rolling


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

slimoli said:


> Just click on "more info" on the top of the page and you can see which model will correspond to the HR23.


Super, Thanks.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> BubblePuppy.... You crackin me up.
> 
> !rolling


Wad I say?


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> For those of us that live in the ignored Heartland what is the new guide features?


Haven't got mine yet. San Diego County.


----------



## gary900 (Feb 16, 2009)

With two HR22's connected to each other with just a Cat5 cable (no router or switch, just the cable) what would be the recommended setup to be able to use MRV? Will these DVR's "find" each other or is setup required in the "network, adavanced setup" menu? If so, what would be the recommended setting for:

IP ADDRESS
SUBNET MASK
DEFAULT GATEWAY
DNS

Thanks for any help. I have MRV working great through my hard wired home network, but I have a friend with two HR's who just got the 395 rollout and would like to get MRV working on a minimal network connection.


----------



## jmarks2001 (Jan 11, 2006)

hitokage said:


> Checked the DirecTV Firmware Watcher page (http://www.redh.com/dtv/ - I can't do URLs in posts yet) I had seen mentioned here for the appropriate versions in the stream - 0x395 for the DVR and 0x4395 for the regular boxes.


Now I'm confused. I thought that it was based on the RID, not on the model of 
receiver. What does the Tp21, Tp24, Tp25, etc. refer to?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

gary900 said:


> With two HR22's connected to each other with just a Cat5 cable (no router or switch, just the cable) what would be the recommended setup to be able to use MRV? Will these DVR's "find" each other or is setup required in the "network, adavanced setup" menu? If so, what would be the recommended setting for:
> 
> IP ADDRESS
> SUBNET MASK
> ...


In that case, don't go to advanced setup. The boxes will find a unique address for themselves and talk to each other.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

Skyboss said:


> Haven't got mine yet. San Diego County.


Me either in San Mateo County.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone having issues with their receivers locking up and needed a reboot when the software is installed? Just curious because I have had this issue many times in the past when new software rolled out and I am leaving town for the next week and am afraid all my recordings for the next week will be missed due to this rollout. Anyway to make sure my receivers don't get this rollout?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

primetime said:


> Anyway to make sure my receivers don't get this rollout?


Simply put, no.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

primetime said:


> Anyway to make sure my receivers don't get this rollout?


Yeah, pull the power cord until you come home.
Maybe not the best option, but that's about it.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

That's what I was afraid of. This rollout looks pretty useless to me with features I don't care about or need or MRV that I wont' be able to use. My wife (not to mention me) is gonna be pissed if her shows all get missed because of this rollout.

Pulling the power cord won't work because then it won't record anything for sure. My concern is the rollout tends to freeze all 3 receivers and causing the need for a rebort which won't happen until I get home in a week.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

primetime said:


> That's what I was afraid of. This rollout looks pretty useless to me with features I don't care about or need or MRV that I wont' be able to use. My wife (not to mention me) is gonna be pissed if her shows all get missed because of this rollout.


Well if it helps, I received the release two days ago and no problems to speak of.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

Maybe I'll be lucky and it came through today and I can make sure to reset the recievers if they locked up. I still have a few hours before leaving town, or just hope for once the rollouts don't cause lockups.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

primetime said:


> Maybe I'll be lucky and it came through today and I can make sure to reset the recievers if they locked up. I still have a few hours before leaving town, or just hope for once the rollouts don't cause lockups.


Something's not right with your setup if updates routinely cause lockups. I've been using HR2x boxes since October 2006 and never had a box lockup during a forced download (And I have five of them now).


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

primetime said:


> Anyone having issues with their receivers locking up and needed a reboot when the software is installed? ... I am leaving town for the next week and am afraid all my recordings for the next week will be missed due to this rollout...


This'll work: Get someone to come into your domicile every day to turn on the TV and make sure the DVR isn't locked up. (Just like getting someone to feed your goldfish. )


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

Pretty much the only time they lock up is when a software update comes down, it doesn't happen everytime, but more often than not when there is an update. Sometimes on all three HR20's, sometimes 1 or 2 of them. I know I've seen a few posts over the years saying the same thing happens to others when software gets updated. I've been running 2 of the HR20's since about the time they were available and it has always been a problem with them for me but other than that they never miss a recording or lock up.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

primetime said:


> Anyone having issues with their receivers locking up and needed a reboot when the software is installed? Just curious because I have had this issue many times in the past when new software rolled out and I am leaving town for the next week and am afraid all my recordings for the next week will be missed due to this rollout. Anyway to make sure my receivers don't get this rollout?


We had one NR Rollout back in August (I believe that was the date) that caused alot of Lockups due to Bad Guide Data) and it was quickly withdrawn and replaced by the original software but that was just an Aberration that normally will not happen.


----------



## gary900 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have NEVER had either a NR or CE download that deleted any recorded shows.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

iamqnow said:


> Really, couldn't agree more. Especially since the left coast will be falling into the ocean soon.


Possibly starting this week.
No kidding -- last night I lost the satellite signal briefly due to heavy rain. First time that's happened in 3 years recent use and 6 or 7 years in an earlier period.

I'm eight blocks from the ocean. :nono2:


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

richierich said:


> It should happen between now and Dec. 21st, 2012!!!
> 
> Then you might be able to buy Arizona Ocean Front Property!!! :lol:


Sorta like Lex Luthor planned in the 1978 Superman movie.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well the song says that it never ever rains in Southern California but the Bob Hope Desert Classic got rained out yesterday and the Final Round will be on Monday and they said that they have gotten more rain this week then they normally get in a year.

Climate Change I guess.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

gary900 said:


> I have NEVER had either a NR or CE download that deleted any recorded shows.


It doesn't delete recorded shows, it locks up the receiver so nothing gets recorded in the first place until the receiver is rebooted. Basically the receiver is dead, can't watch TV, doesn't record, until it is rebooted. I too have never seen an actual recording get deleted.


----------



## gary900 (Feb 16, 2009)

So Cal is not really equipped to handle any sort of heavy rainfall. A couple of inches and it's time to declare an emergency. Yesterday reminded me of when I lived in Florida.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

primetime said:


> Anyone having issues with their receivers locking up and needed a reboot when the software is installed?


Back when we got our first HD DVR, it would require a red button reset to boot after a software update. This was the case for the first three or four updates, then the problem vanished and never returned. (We no longer have that unit because its hard drive failed a few weeks ago.) Subsequent HR's have never had this problem.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

dvdmth said:


> Back when we got our first HD DVR, it would require a red button reset to boot after a software update. This was the case for the first three or four updates, then the problem vanished and never returned. (We no longer have that unit because its hard drive failed a few weeks ago.) Subsequent HR's have never had this problem.


I had that happen once a year or so ago. But only the once.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

I feel tonight might be the night


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

djzack67 said:


> I feel tonight might be the night


You're going to be sadly disappointed!!!


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

richierich said:


> You're going to be sadly disappointed!!!


I know. LOL


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

djzack67 said:


> I feel tonight might be the night


I just don't have the patience to wait for the NR.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> I just don't have the patience to wait for the NR.


Make sure you stay up and watch for the lights.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> Make sure you stay up and watch for the lights.


Way past my beddy time.....I'm sure I will wake up to the lights in the morning.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

jmarks2001 said:


> Now I'm confused. I thought that it was based on the RID, not on the model of
> receiver. What does the Tp21, Tp24, Tp25, etc. refer to?


I'm not really sure (I was thinking transponder?), but the firmware version currently available is highlighted in green. During the day it is the current NR, but at night this can change - Sunday nights through Thursday nights at the moment it is the new NR which is being rolled out (during the 3am - 7am EST window) otherwise it's the same as during the day, and from what I can tell so far it looks like Friday and Saturday nights they only do CE releases (during that window). How they actually do the roll-out hasn't been determined - RID or some other method. Based on my experience though, it can bypassed, and the new version pulled - just like those who install CE releases (they didn't call DirecTV and get put on a list).

I almost forgot to mention that there is a list of models because they don't all have the same version number, as the hardware can be different, and that is why that page is broken down like that. Something else I noticed is the D10-200 and 300 (at the moment anyway) have two different versions active at the same time - I don't know why that would be.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

jmarks2001 said:


> Now I'm confused. I thought that it was based on the RID, not on the model of
> receiver. What does the Tp21, Tp24, Tp25, etc. refer to?


Yes, Tp stands for Transponder and there are different versions of the software for the various DVR Models. Then they make up a geographic list based upon zip codes and then download the Various DVR Models within certain zip codes and then they wait to see if there are problems. If not alot of problems, they go to the next closest zip code geographic area and so on until they get to the East Coast and finish up there. The RIDs on the List issue a DVR Command to Request a Software Download at a certain time and then we are off to the races.

If there are any major problems they will discover these early on and it will have only affected a few users and so then they can back those out and cancel the downloads for the rest of the nation.

So, basically West Coast to East Coast but by Zip Codes and different varying software depending upon the DVR Model.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nothing in Chicago


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Why cant they add the logos for all the channels in the guide ?


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> Why cant they add the logos for all the channels in the guide ?


agree


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

No dice in Oklahoma yet. Guess I will check again in a few days.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

I have 2 Hr21's, 1 HR21 Pro, and 1 HR22 and still no 0395 on any of my boxes here in Rochester, MN


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Probably another week before you get it.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

hitokage said:


> Checked the DirecTV Firmware Watcher page (http://www.redh.com/dtv/ - I can't do URLs in posts yet) I had seen mentioned here for the appropriate versions in the stream - 0x395 for the DVR and 0x4395 for the regular boxes. As I mentioned before they seem to be available from 3am until about 7am EST, so if anyone can't wait for the automatic download, they could try before heading out to work.


According to that websire there is no update for the HR23-700 receivers. Is that an oversight or are the HR23-700 boxes not getting the update?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

eichenberg said:


> According to that websire there is no update for the HR23-700 receivers. Is that an oversight or are the HR23-700 boxes not getting the update?


It's my website and HR23-700 uses the exact same firmware as HR21-700 .. Read that item and you'll have your answer.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> It's my website and HR23-700 uses the exact same firmware as HR21-700 .. Read that item and you'll have your answer.


Thanks Doug


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> It's my website and HR23-700 uses the exact same firmware as HR21-700 .. Read that item and you'll have your answer.


Thanks man, makes perfect sense now.


----------



## stevelasvegas (Feb 28, 2008)

I was on my way to Best Buy to get a Slingbox and Catcher so I could have a multi-room DVR connection. I came to DBSTalk and was introduced to the Multi-Room beta program. Now I am also waiting for the new update. If I get it and it works, I will have saved $500. That gives me some base for what I am willing to pay when multi-room goes live.
Did a force download but no luck; still using 368.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

stevelasvegas said:


> I was on my way to Best Buy to get a Slingbox and Catcher so I could have a multi-room DVR connection. I came to DBSTalk and was introduced to the Multi-Room beta program. Now I am also waiting for the new update. If I get it and it works, I will have saved $500. That gives me some base for what I am willing to pay when multi-room goes live.
> Did a force download but no luck; still using 368.


Well, if you're willing to help test the latest software go check out the Cutting Edge section here and if you want to help with the testing there's software available to download tonight. But please don't do it to just get MRV now unless you're willing to use test versions of the software and willing to run into problems and report them via this web site only, no calling DirecTV to report problems. If you do run into problems you can't live with you can always just do a forced download during the non-CE download windows and you're back to the productional/national software release level.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

Is there a thread out there that explains all the differences in all the HR2x-XXX models? In terms of specs and what the -XXX numbers mean for each box. 

Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Crypter said:


> Is there a thread out there that explains all the differences in all the HR2x-XXX models? In terms of specs and what the -XXX numbers mean for each box.
> 
> Thanks!


the -xxx is the manufacturer

the HR20 has a 300 gig drive & OTA tuners
The HR21 has the same drive but no OTA
The HR22 is a HR21 but with a 500 gig Drive
the HR23 is a HR22 with wideband SAT tuners that don't need the BBC.
The HR20 has a slightly faster processor than the others

That's it basically


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Crypter said:


> Is there a thread out there that explains all the differences in all the HR2x-XXX models? In terms of specs and what the -XXX numbers mean for each box.
> 
> Thanks!


-100 - Thomson/Audiovox
-200 - Samsung
-300 - Pace (Philips)
-400 - Hughes (no longer active)
-500 - Humax
-600 - LG
-700 - Pace
-800 - NEC
-900 - Non existent
-250 - TiVo (no longer active)


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

gary900 said:


> With two HR22's connected to each other with just a Cat5 cable (no router or switch, just the cable) what would be the recommended setup to be able to use MRV? Will these DVR's "find" each other or is setup required in the "network, adavanced setup" menu? If so, what would be the recommended setting for:
> 
> IP ADDRESS
> SUBNET MASK
> ...





DogLover said:


> In that case, don't go to advanced setup. The boxes will find a unique address for themselves and talk to each other.


You're saying the HR's will assign themselves an IP without having a DHCP source (router) or manually configuring them? I would have thought he would have to setup manual settings for IP etc for each box without a router to provide DHCP.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> You're saying the HR's will assign themselves an IP without having a DHCP source (router) or manually configuring them? I would have thought he would have to setup manual settings for IP etc for each box without a router to provide DHCP.


Yes, this is correct. They will get a unique 169.254.x.x address. This is some sort of default fallback in the event of no DHCP server. So the IP settings can be left at automatic and things will work.


----------



## nineback (Jul 29, 2007)

If the DVR is turned on will it still install the upgrade or does the box need to be turned off and just plugged in.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

nineback said:


> If the DVR is turned on will it still install the upgrade or does the box need to be turned off and just plugged in.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom


On or off it will get the upgrade, usually overnight.

SMK


----------



## nineback (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks,
Tom



RoyGBiv said:


> On or off it will get the upgrade, usually overnight.
> 
> SMK


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

nineback said:


> If the DVR is turned on will it still install the upgrade or does the box need to be turned off and just plugged in.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom


Yup, as long as you don't unplug the box or otherwise remove power at night, it will receive the update when it is ready for your region.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the very useful information guys. 

Still no update in Chicago


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> :
> The HR22 is a HR21 but with a 600 gig Drive
> the HR23 is a HR2*3* with wideband SAT tuners that don't need the BBC...


I suppose you meant "the HR23 is a HR2*2*..." -- _n'est-çe pas_?

Nice summary, tho. Are those the _only _differences?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> I suppose you meant "the HR23 is a HR2*2*..." -- _n'est-çe pas_?
> 
> Nice summary, tho.


Yeah and it's a 500 gig drive not 600.

I did this down and dirty [quick] last night while also managing the chatroom.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Yeah and it's a 500 gig drive not 600.
> 
> I did this down and dirty [quick] last night while also managing the chatroom.


I'm familiar with that same right brain/left brain thingy. :lol:

I also own fat fingers.

Now at least we all know 500GB is correct.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm familiar with that same right brain/left brain thingy. :lol:
> 
> I also own fat fingers.
> 
> Now at least we all know 500GB is correct.


Yes, I was wondering who makes a 600 Gig hard drive. I think that must be 500 Gig instead of 600 Gig.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Last update took 6 days on one HD dvr, 9 days on the other to reach me in Indiana.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

What is the current version before x0395? I have x0368 dated back in October. Is this the last national release? Or have I not been getting the updates on my machines? I'm in Virginia.

And why would Directv charge for this? Most of the other providers that have this kind of feature don't charge for it. This is just a natural evolution of the technology in my opinion and not one that Directv should be nickle and diming their customers for!


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

The last NR before 0x0395 was 0x0368. I got it on 29 Oct 2009.

Why charge for MRV? I agree, they shouldn't.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Syzygy said:


> The last NR before 0x0395 was 0x0368.
> 
> Why charge for MRV? I agree, they shouldn't.


Because they can as alot of people will pay for it as it brings alot of functionality to the table. I would prefer it to be Free but that ain't gonna happen unless Directv monitors this Forum and sees what an uprising it is causing amongst the troops.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Yeah and it's a 500 gig drive not 600.
> 
> I did this down and dirty [quick] last night while also managing the chatroom.


The exception being the HR21P-200 which also has a 500GB drive? Is there a way to check the internal drive size through the GUI?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

No you can't detect drive size or amount of Free Space just the Percentage of Available Space which is not always that accurate.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Still no updates in Central CA for me


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Crypter said:


> The exception being the HR21P-200 which also has a 500GB drive? Is there a way to check the internal drive size through the GUI?


The HR21pro is one that's on its own, as it wasn't sold through DirecTV, but was an "odd ball" by comparison, and yes 500 GB.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

maybe some updates for most of us tonight


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> I suppose you meant "the HR23 is a HR2*2*..." -- _n'est-çe pas_?
> 
> Nice summary, tho. Are those the _only _differences?


Do you speak French or are you a "Poirot" fan?


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

no update here in Chicago


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

joed32 said:


> Do you speak French or are you a "Poirot" fan?


Just pretentious, I guess.  (Two years of high school French.)


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> Just pretentious, I guess.  (Two years of high school French.)


Good for you, I only knew what it meant from watching the Poirot series.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Woke up this morning to find the blue ring on on my HR22, which is currently not networked. I thought I had recieved 395, but I am still at 368. Does the reciever have to be networked in order for the update to take effect? I wouldn't think so.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mluntz said:


> Woke up this morning to find the blue ring on on my HR22, which is currently not networked. I thought I had recieved 395, but I am still at 368. Does the reciever have to be networked in order for the update to take effect? I wouldn't think so.


You'll get the update without being networked, but won't have the option to "opt in" to the Beta MRV without being networked.


----------



## stevelasvegas (Feb 28, 2008)

Still no luck in Vegas


----------



## KLJ (Aug 4, 2008)

no update here in maryland..

i feel like a 2nd class citizen..


----------



## Wintrmte (Nov 6, 2007)

Just curious, but what would the harm be in having someone from DirecTV tell us what the update schedule is, or how they are applied? Sure would be nice rather than have to speculate as to when updates will come down.


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

Wintrmte said:


> Just curious, but what would the harm be in having someone from DirecTV tell us what the update schedule is, or how they are applied? Sure would be nice rather than have to speculate as to when updates will come down.


Because if the update was delayed or late per the schedule Customer Service would be destroyed with calls about "Where is my update!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Wintrmte (Nov 6, 2007)

jlangner said:


> Because if the update was delayed or late per the schedule Customer Service would be destroyed with calls about "Where is my update!!!!!!!!"


Maybe, but you figure what is the percentage of people who actually read forums where stuff like this would be posted? I would imagine, that less than 5% of DTV customers even pay attention to when updates are coming out.

Either way, I just asked because I was curious. I don't mind waiting and checking, it's like Christmas morning when we were all little kids. :lol:


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

I can't wait for this to hit the midwest. It would take less strain off my LR DVR so I don't have to deal with fallout of connecting an external hard drive.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

Checked http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?home this morning and the new software was available. It became available about 4:37 am central time.

Forced a download and I now have 2 DVR's on the new 395 version! Will test it all out tonight


----------



## huntsterunc (Jan 24, 2010)

Forced update at 7am EST and started to get 395. Currently stuck at 29% for 10 mins.

Now blank screen, power seems to be off. I can feel the HD spinning.

Screen finally came back on and satellites found. Checked setup to opt in to the MRV and the software had been reverted back to 368. Guess they don't want us to have it afterall. 


North Carolina.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

It seems you missed the window. It appears that at 7:04 your time the software reverted back to 368.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

Forcing the update isn't recommended, but if you really, really want to (I and everyone here disclaim any responsibility for issues) the windows seems to be from 3am - 7am EST Sunday through Thursday. Friday and Saturdays seem to be reserved for CE releases.

EDIT - I should clarify that the window is closed by about 7am, so the latest I would start is 6:45.


----------



## huntsterunc (Jan 24, 2010)

hitokage said:


> Forcing the update isn't recommended, but if you really, really want to (I and everyone here disclaim any responsibility for issues) the windows seems to be from 3am - 7am EST Sunday through Thursday. Friday and Saturdays seem to be reserved for CE releases.
> 
> EDIT - I should clarify that the window is closed by about 7am, so the latest I would start is 6:45.


Thanks for the info. I'll get up a bit earlier tomorrow.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

I got the update around 3 AM today.

HR23-700

Layton, Utah


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Got my update this morning in Central, CA on both HRs.


----------



## ecr72 (Sep 14, 2007)

I received the update last night on one of my HR20-100 units. I'm in the Sacramento area. I'll check tonight to see if it's on my other HR20-100. 

Looks like I need to run a network cable to the bedroom this weekend. Good thing it's not August and 120+ in the attic.


----------



## squarej (Jul 25, 2007)

so updates are still rolling out?
I lost service for 3 days for no reason and it appeared to come back on Monday but I still have the old software. CS could not tell me why I had lost service or why it just came back. Good to know it is still rolling out.

Jamie


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

I received the update this morning (1-26) shortly before 4 AM, zip code 83655. All seems to work well. D*'s new search works a lot like their old one but is a bit more flashy appearance wise. It still allows for "recent searches" which I use a lot but that is now located at the bottom of the letter entry window rather than being on a selection unto itself. Not much difference in performance noticed otherwise.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

HR21-200 got it last night. Nothing on the others. At least its rolling out.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nothing here in Chicago Yet.


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

My R22 shows that it got it this morning around 3AM. What's weird is that there was no blue ring this morning, but I just got home from work, and there it was.

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

By my best estimation, it looks like everyone may now get 0x395 with the exception of the following models:

HR21-100, HR22-100, R22-100

Any other HR2x should be getting 0x395 overnight tonight (I think).


----------



## mgroups (Apr 28, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> Enriched Guide Data:
> 
> * Similar Shows
> * Cast & Crew
> ...


Does anyone know the source of the star ratings?


----------



## flyingtigerfan (Feb 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> By my best estimation, it looks like everyone may now get 0x395 with the exception of the following models:
> 
> HR21-100, HR22-100, R22-100
> 
> Any other HR2x should be getting 0x395 overnight tonight (I think).


Hey great, because I have 2 HR21-100s and an HR22-100. Sigh.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> By my best estimation, it looks like everyone may now get 0x395 with the exception of the following models:
> 
> HR21-100, HR22-100, R22-100
> 
> Any other HR2x should be getting 0x395 overnight tonight (I think).


Not the HR20-100? Kind of odd to be the only one missing.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I look forward to recieving it tonight then.


----------



## keithmerr (Jul 25, 2007)

why wouldn't hr22-100 get the update?


----------



## squarej (Jul 25, 2007)

keithmerr said:


> why wouldn't hr22-100 get the update?


My thoughts exactly....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

keithmerr said:


> why wouldn't hr22-100 get the update?


Actually some might .. Depends on if 0x395 comes available @ midnight (PT) .. but I don't think all will.

I don't make the call here, just passing on the information as I see it.


----------



## stevelasvegas (Feb 28, 2008)

Now I lay me down to sleep,
Direct TV I want to keep.
I need the update if you're able,
Else I will have to go to cable.
Please be good to Las Vegas tonight.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

so is the gerneral feeling most of the rest of us will recevice the update tonight


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Both my receivers started download at approx 2:10 am central. Looks like a big download, took a long time on the initial screen and now I see something in Spanish regarding temperature limits.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Now seems to be stuck on the temperature screen on my HR20-100. I think it says the maximum allowed temp is 60C and the machine is at 61C. The HR21-700 is downloading normally.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Allowed to cool down and reset the receiver. Came back ok. Still have my recordings on the external harddrive. It shows 0395 as current software.


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

The update came to both of my boxes here in Frederick, Maryland, last night (technically this morning).


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Success on my 2 HR20-100's and one HR21 this morning from NC.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Skyboss said:


> HR21-200 got it last night. Nothing on the others. At least its rolling out.


Skyboss you don't say where you are from so it has no meaning if you don't list you location preferably in your Avatar or Profile area.


----------



## lvman1081 (Feb 12, 2009)

I just got update this morning on HR21-100 in Medford, Oregon.


----------



## Spike36 (Jan 27, 2010)

Received mine last night - Johnstown, PA

HR23/700 working fine, HR21/700 no apps now


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

Denver area: All 4 receivers, 1 HR20-700 and 3 HR22-100s, all updated around 4am yesterday morning.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

Where are star ratings for movies? I have the software update but can't find star ratings when I press info for a movie or when doing a search. Any ideas?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I recieved it early this morning. Search feature seems pretty cool so far.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

The HR20-700 got it last night, the R22s still do not have it.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Mark Walters said:


> Where are star ratings for movies? I have the software update but can't find star ratings when I press info for a movie or when doing a search. Any ideas?


The download wipes out a lot of program detail. It needs to rebuild and should be back in 24-48 hours.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

cebbigh said:


> The download wipes out a lot of program detail. It needs to rebuild and should be back in 24-48 hours.


Thanks


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

HR20-700 got it here in TX last night. R22 did not.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> By my best estimation, it looks like everyone may now get 0x395 with the exception of the following models:
> 
> HR21-100, HR22-100, R22-100


Why are those excepted?


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

The HR20-100 got it last night here in Texas, the R22s still do not have it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mgroups said:


> Does anyone know the source of the star ratings?


I believe that Tribune gets them from http://www.metacritic.com


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Jon J said:


> Why are those excepted?


:shrug: My guess is DIRECTV wanted to spread it out just a little


----------



## tbradsh1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Got the upgrade last night here in Tampa FL. Both receivers are up and running and the multiroom feature is fabulous!

HR20-700 & HR21-200


----------



## Baconbeard (Jun 18, 2007)

Got it in Dallas on both my HR20-700's.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

This Sucks!!!

My HR21Pro got it last night but my HR22-100 and HR21-100 did not get it so therefore the MRV feature on my HR21Pro is useless right now. Hopefully my other DVR's get it soon! 

Ohh I am in Rochester, MN


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

By the way Doug Thank you for the firmware site. Great Job!


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Mark Walters said:


> Where are star ratings for movies? I have the software update but can't find star ratings when I press info for a movie or when doing a search. Any ideas?


The star ratings seem to be very slow to arrive. And when they get to you, you'll find you can't depend on them. They're not Leonard Maltin's 4-star ratings (as they were when TiVo/TMS delivered them). Instead they're hyped 5-star ratings; there are no bad movies anymore. (I blame the marketing people -- again.)


----------



## nevski (Jan 30, 2009)

Got the update in Richmond, VA on my HR23-700, but my HR22-100 did not yet receive the update.


----------



## keithmerr (Jul 25, 2007)

i received the update on my hr20-100 but not on my hr22-100 this morning


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

thelucky1 said:


> By the way Doug Thank you for the firmware site. Great Job!


My Pleasure .. I'd like to thank my team of volunteers as well. The good news is that it's mostly automatic, but it does require a little TLC now and again.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> The star ratings seem to be very slow to arrive. And when they get to you, you'll find you can't depend on them. They're not Leonard Maltin's 4-star ratings (as they were when TiVo/TMS delivered them). Instead they're hyped 5-star ratings; there are no bad movies anymore. (I blame the marketing people -- again.)


The Star Ratings come from Tribune which is DIRECTV Guide Data provider .. I believe they use metacritic.com .. Not quite sure how Marketing is involved


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Just like last time, my HR21 got it first. If it's the same as last time, my HR22 will get it in 3 days.


----------



## stevelasvegas (Feb 28, 2008)

Half my prayer was answered.
HD-DVR - HR22-100 updated last night
HD - H21-200 still waiting.
Las Vegas is half-full.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

stevelasvegas said:


> Now I lay me down to sleep,
> Direct TV I want to keep.
> I need the update if you're able,
> Else I will have to go to cable.
> Please be good to Las Vegas tonight.


That made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

stevelasvegas said:


> Half my prayer was answered.
> HD-DVR - HR22-100 updated last night
> HD - H21-200 still waiting.
> Las Vegas is half-full.


The H21/23 are not quite in full rollout just yet. HI and AK got an early peek, looks like the real thing should be starting up pretty soon.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR23-700 received the update this morning at 3:24am.
The HR20-100 got it three minutes later.

So far, all seems to be working okay. The GUI is a bit slow, but no worse than before the update.


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

I got the update yesterday. 
So far the guide seems slower.
The playlist seems slower.
The channel change speed seems slower.
The trick play response seems slower.
And the audio dropouts are worse. Speed HD has as many as 30 an hour.
Well, at least my commitment is up in March.
If they don’t have the DirecTiVo HD out by then or at least fix the audio dropouts, they will force me back to Dish. Ugh.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bdcottle said:


> I got the update yesterday.
> So far the guide seems slower.
> The playlist seems slower.
> The channel change speed seems slower.
> ...


Congratulations...you are the first person to report *slower* performance. 

OK...seriously...it should be faster.

Perhaps try to reboot the unit, wait a few hours, and see what happens - please let us know.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Congratulations...you are the first person to report *slower* performance.
> 
> OK...seriously...it should be faster.
> 
> Perhaps try to reboot the unit, wait a few hours, and see what happens - please let us know.


For me, 0x368 had much better guide speed (especially when using RED/GREEN to move 12 hours at a time) than 0x395. Other aspects of the UI are about the same, though 0x395 will be sluggish during the first 24-48 hours due to the guide data needing to be rebuilt.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dvdmth said:


> For me, 0x368 had much better guide speed (especially when using RED/GREEN to move 12 hours at a time) than 0x395. Other aspects of the UI are about the same, though *0x395 will be sluggish during the first 24-48 hours due to the guide data needing to be rebuilt*.


Yes...an important point...


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

Since my HR21Pro got the update last night, when should I expect my HR22-100 and HR21-100 to receive the update? Hopefully soon!


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

My HR20-100 got it late last night(this morning) here in Miami Fla.
I noticed that when switching channels, my connection(via HDMI) to the TV is lost at times. The screen goes black and the TV's "No Signal" screen saver kicks in. Sometimes I loose the audio but not the video when selecting a new channel.  
I'll RBR the unit and see if that changes anything. All was working great before this new upgrade and now it seems to really struggle when changing channels.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I just discovered that the 30s skip is slow to respond to the button press.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Crypter said:


> Since my HR21Pro got the update last night, when should I expect my HR22-100 and HR21-100 to receive the update? Hopefully soon!


I'm gonna make a guess and say perhaps tomorrow night .. BUT .. it might not be until early next week. I really have no idea when it's going to come down.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

gilviv said:


> My HR20-100 got it late last night(this morning) here in Miami Fla.
> I noticed that when switching channels, my connection(via HDMI) to the TV is lost at times. The screen goes black and the TV's "No Signal" screen saver kicks in. Sometimes I loose the audio but not the video when selecting a new channel.
> I'll RBR the unit and see if that changes anything. All was working great before this new upgrade and now it seems to really struggle when changing channels.


Do you have NATIVE set to on? If yes try off and see if that helps.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

One HR20 got it this am and waiting for second one to get it, here in Chi-town area.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Got it here in Chicago. Speeds seems about the same.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

RAD said:


> Do you have NATIVE set to on? If yes try off and see if that helps.


Yes NATIVE is on, I turned it off, and same thing. The RBR helped but.... it's still slow responding to channel changes, have had only 2 instances where the HDMI connection was lost since the RBR so I don't know maybe it is going to get better on its own :lol: Also noticed that channel formats in some cases are wacked. Locals off the SAT compared to the OTAs for example. This wasn't the case before the NR.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

hr20-700 got it last nite. working fine


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

MRV, I had low expectations. Sure, the play list sometimes takes a half second to refresh. And, I've seen a jitter a couple of times when play resumes after skipping through commercials.

But, so far, I'm pretty impressed!

When are we getting a unified series manager that will just use any available tuner?


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

TimeShifter said:


> MRV, I had low expectations. Sure, the play list sometimes takes a half second to refresh. And, I've seen a jitter a couple of times when play resumes after skipping through commercials.
> 
> But, so far, I'm pretty impressed!
> 
> When are we getting a unified series manager that will just use any available tuner?


That would be pretty sweet. But heck I would just like to be able to schedule recordings to any box in the house from any box in the house. This function would make it easy to do a unified Series Manager because then it could just move conflicting recordings to another receiver that has no conflict.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

I thought the chronological sort order would mean that the oldest shows would be at the top within the folders. 
Oldest is still at the bottom. 
Doesn't almost everybody want the oldest at the top no matter how the folders are sorted?

-mk


----------



## ntwrkd (Apr 19, 2006)

I forced a download Wednesday morning at 4:45 EST and got the update on both HR21-100's. I'm in the Hudson Valley region of New York. Was not successful forcing a download with my H21-100. Will try that again next week. All is well so far.


----------



## RadioActiveLamb (Aug 10, 2008)

I got 0x395 on my HR21/100 this morning at 5:43am, according to the system info screen.

According to the program list and scheduled recordings, I have a completely clean, new, out-of-the-box HR21.

IT ERASED ALL MY PROGRAMMING!!!

I have an external 1TB eSATA drive that has been attached since the unit was new. This has never happened before.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RadioActiveLamb said:


> I got 0x395 on my HR21/100 this morning at 5:43am, according to the system info screen.
> 
> According to the program list and scheduled recordings, I have a completely clean, new, out-of-the-box HR21.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're running off the internal drive and not the eSATA.


----------



## RadioActiveLamb (Aug 10, 2008)

No... not running off the internal. I purposely set a dummy program on the internal drive so that I would know at a glance which one I was using. Booting up without the esata drive, the program is there. Boot-up with the eSata, clean as a baby's butt. Assuming a baby's butt had the capability of recording satellite TV.

There's no coincidence that the programming is gone on the very day that the unit received a software update


----------



## RadioActiveLamb (Aug 10, 2008)

Furthermore, I don't know if its because the satellite info hasn't downloaded yet, but the video is jittery. It reminds me of Max Hedroom. It jitters on both HD and SD. The audio is fine.

Am I the only one with these issues?


----------



## marklyn (Sep 16, 2006)

I received the update in central Texas the night before last on both my HR23-700 receivers. No obvious problems and I opted in for MRV, which I really like.
I also like the smart search. Didn't notice an obvious search or listing speed degredation but it could have been a little slower than usual; I assume this will clear up in 24-48 hours after the re-indexing is done.


----------



## pappascw (Jun 13, 2005)

I got it on my older hr20 but not my newer hr22, both are networked. Tried a forced update on the hr22 and it re-downloaded the same software it originally had. 

Anyone know if this update is out there for the HR-22? BTW I'm in MD on the east coast..


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

pappascw said:


> I got it on my older hr20 but not my newer hr22, both are networked. Tried a forced update on the hr22 and it re-downloaded the same software it originally had.
> 
> Anyone know if this update is out there for the HR-22? BTW I'm in MD on the east coast..


It will come, it took four days to have it downloaded on all four of my DVRs, one at a time.


----------



## pappascw (Jun 13, 2005)

I know but it kills you to have it on one and not the other.. The MRV tease...


----------



## ShinerDraft (Jan 10, 2008)

Got it on my HR20 and HR21 early in the morning on yesterday the 27th in South Texas. I didn't have time to play with much, but I did opt-in to MRV and tried it really quick. Seems like it works fine, but I only watched like a minute & a half of something..


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

I find the Guide GUI to be faster than before. I like the changes, especially the cast and crew info.


----------



## sfmartin (Aug 22, 2006)

Got it yesterday morning in San Antonio. HR20-100's. The hard drive is MUCH quieter. Don't know yet if it's less thrashing or just quieter seeks, but the one in the bedroom isn't noticeable anymore. Used to bother me in the middle of the night.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> I find the Guide GUI to be faster than before. I like the changes, especially the cast and crew info.


Agreed! It's very similar to using Windows Media Center and I'm loving it. When I check out the cast, select the actor, it will bring you a list of other programs an actor (or actress) that's coming on on other shows in your guide. It also shows you the "cover" on some, much like the Windows Media Center. I still like the looks of the Windows Media Center better though. I'm getting bored with the look on DirecTV receivers (I meant the GUI's... hopefully soon they'll make a HD GUI's).


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

I am in the Boston area and received the update last night. As I only have one DVR, MRV doesn't mean anything to me right now.


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

Seems like last South and Central Texas got it. Hopefully tonight North Texas gets it. I've been checking every morning hoping Christmas will come today. lol


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

When I got home from work yesterday, I noticed I got it also.


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm gonna make a guess and say perhaps tomorrow night .. BUT .. it might not be until early next week. I really have no idea when it's going to come down.


Doug,

Looking at the firmware status on your website, I don't even see the HR22's or 23's listed. You would think they would be spooling some version of firmware, for the new customers, no? What am I not getting here?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

stlmike said:


> Doug,
> 
> Looking at the firmware status on your website, I don't even see the HR22's or 23's listed. You would think they would be spooling some version of firmware, for the new customers, no? What am I not getting here?
> 
> ...


The HR22, HR23, and R22 use HR21 software. Thus, whatever is listed for HR21 will also apply to HR22/23.


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

dvdmth said:


> The HR22, HR23, and R22 use HR21 software. Thus, whatever is listed for HR21 will also apply to HR22/23.


Ahh. Thanks!


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Any thoughts as to why the HR21-200s are getting the update, but not the HR21-100s?


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

thelucky1 said:


> Any thoughts as to why the HR21-200s are getting the update, but not the HR21-100s?


My only guess is that Directv doesn't want to do it in one shot .


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

thelucky1 said:


> Any thoughts as to why the HR21-200s are getting the update, but not the HR21-100s?


I have the following:

HR21-100 - Manually rebooted forced update last night at 3:22AM
HR21-700 - Automatically (didn't know it happened till after the fact) two days ago at 2:30AM

The problem is my third system:

HR21-100 - Manually rebooted and forced update around 1:00PM today. Downloaded 0x368. Just did it again and it got 0x368 again.

So I don't think it's HR21-100's per se, but I don't know why two of my systems (one auto, one manual) updated but the third won't update at all.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

> So I don't think it's HR21-100's per se, but I don't know why two of my systems (one auto, one manual) updated but the third won't update at all.


The update is not in the stream to download during the day for the HR21-100, at least not yet. Only in the middle of the night.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

swyman18 said:


> The update is not in the stream to download during the day for the HR21-100, at least not yet. Only in the middle of the night.


Cool. Sounds like another good excuse for insomnia tonight then. :lol:

Thanks!!


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Got it on 01/26... so far so good...


----------



## webhype (Dec 28, 2007)

pappascw said:


> I know but it kills you to have it on one and not the other.. The MRV tease...


I'm in the same boat, my HR-20 got it three days ago, my HR-23 is still waiting, can do anything without both of them having the release.


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

Still no update here in Dallas area.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> I find the Guide GUI to be faster than before. I like the changes, especially the cast and crew info.


+1

I clicked on the Cast and Crew info during The Office last night as was pleased to see pictures of of the cast along with the other info. Very cool.


----------



## Bugg77 (Jun 27, 2007)

pappy97 said:


> Still no update here in Dallas area.


In Austin here. My HR20 was updated on Wednesday night but my HR22 hasn't been updated yet.

Desperately want to try out the MRV!


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

pappy97 said:


> Still no update here in Dallas area.


One of my HR20's got it on Wednesday this week. Other 2 HR's I had on Beta so I did a reset on one of them to see if it would pull the NR in and did not get it. :lol:


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Got it on both 20-100 and 23-700

Doug was right 
So far the guide and Menus on the 23-700 feels about 30% faster.
The souped up guide is nice, Only possible downside I see so far is that it might have messed with my signal levels a bit, but I am not sure, the weather was overcast so I will have to investigate when the weather clears.

BTW like the feature that tells you the "Recording might be incomplete due to signal loss". Had some heavy rain at one point and when I played back a recording made during that period the message flashed up, sure enough a few seconds here and there where gone.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> I find the Guide GUI to be faster than before. I like the changes, especially the cast and crew info.


Not here. Bringing up guide, list or exiting from either one takes about 6 seconds. Very slow.


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Not here. Bringing up guide, list or exiting from either one takes about 6 seconds. Very slow.


Similar experience here. About 4 to 5 seconds to display the guide when watching a TV picture (i.e. not in the GUI). Much less time to re-display the guide if already in the guide (pressing guide again). But exiting is almost instant.

Not sure if this delay to display the guide is a constant - it may have to do with the amount of hard drive activity at the time. I have noticed that response to the remote sometimes is slower when the drive is busy thrashing away.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

RadioActiveLamb said:


> I got 0x395 on my HR21/100 this morning at 5:43am, according to the system info screen.
> 
> According to the program list and scheduled recordings, I have a completely clean, new, out-of-the-box HR21.
> 
> ...


This is unusual. You should mention this in the issues thread as well. I've seen posts like this before, but not very often.


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 5, 2006)

Everything seems to be working ok for both my hr21 and hr20. The multi room seems to break up a tad but it's not to bad.


----------



## alant40 (Oct 8, 2006)

Interesting. I did a force download on 2 HR21-100's and the update says 
0x3a1. MRV working fine as is the receiver itself. Weird!


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

Friday and Saturday nights they only do CE releases - which is what you got. To get 0x0395 now you'll either have to stay up late one night, or wait until they make it available during the day.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Been using the new software on my HR20-100 for two days now. No noticeable increase or decrease in speed. The show graphics and extra cast and crew info are welcome additions. If the next release had HD GUI I would be a totally happy camper.


----------



## alant40 (Oct 8, 2006)

hitokage said:


> Friday and Saturday nights they only do CE releases - which is what you got. To get 0x0395 now you'll either have to stay up late one night, or wait until they make it available during the day.


Thanks..Realized that after going through the threads.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

hitokage said:


> Friday and Saturday nights they only do CE releases - which is what you got. To get 0x0395 now you'll either have to stay up late one night, or wait until they make it available during the day.


What are CE releases?


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

thelucky1 said:


> What are CE releases?


Cutting Edge. There is a separate forum here at DBSTalk for the Cutting Edge program.


----------



## soloredd (Oct 21, 2007)

Received the update 2 days ago. Like a few others, I've noticed the Guide being a bit slower than previously. Everything else appears well.

As for the new features, not sure I'm liking the star ratings. I didn't like them when I had Comcast several years ago because I don't really know what the purpose is behind them.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

I have noticed the guide is slower starting. Once it starts the speed seems to be as fast as the last NR.


----------



## jaybertx (Feb 18, 2007)

hitokage said:


> Friday and Saturday nights they only do CE releases - which is what you got. To get 0x0395 now you'll either have to stay up late one night, or wait until they make it available during the day.


Is there a download window to force 0x0395? I searched all over but couldn't find that mentioned but your comment on "staying up late one night" seems to indicate there might be.

Thank!


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

It depends on your DVR model. Go here, click on your model # to see if it is currently available.

http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?home


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I tried out Smart Search shortly after the new software installed.
I actually like the old search function much better, and I think smart search is destined to end up like Google Ads.

After trying Smart Search, the box became annoyingly SLOW when bringing up Guide, List, etc.
So I did a soft reset.
After the reset, the box was responsive again and has been working very well.... until today.
Today, I searched for some programs again, and the box immediately became unbearably slow again.
As others have reported, five or six seconds to change channels, view the guide, list, etc. seems to be the new standard.

I just reset the box again and the it is once again responsive, at least as much as it ever was.

It looks to me like Smart Search is causing memory deficit from which the box never recovers. Possibly a memory leak?

How about putting it back like it was and working out these kinks in the proper forums until it's ready for a national release?

It truly sucks that I have to do a reset after searching for programming.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> I tried out Smart Search shortly after the new software installed.
> I actually like the old search function much better, and I think smart search is destined to end up like Google Ads.
> 
> After trying Smart Search, the box became annoyingly SLOW when bringing up Guide, List, etc.
> ...


None of mine are like that but I didn't use it for the first couple of days after it downloaded. Others have complained and then came back later and said it is OK now.


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

Still (Please wait...) way (Please wait...) too (Please wait...) slow.

Some guide operations seem slightly faster, others slightly slower. Overall, still much, much too slow.

Smart Search is nice, but I would give it up in a second for some speed improvement.

It seems the user requests for correction of long-standing flaws (E.G., Channels I Get issue) and significant speed improvement are never a priority.

I have an HR21-100.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I've watched a bunch of shows that were recorded after the latest NR and I gotta say, I'm amazed. I haven't seen one audio or video dropout that I could attribute to D*. The only ones I've seen were by the broadcasters and, yes, I can tell the difference. My Sony A/V sets and my Yamaha register an audio dropout by the HRs but not by the broadcasters. Don't know why, but they do. Still too early to say I'm satisfied, but as I said, so far I'm amazed. And absolutely no pixellations.

I like the Smart Search too and it doesn't slow my 20-700s down after using it. I especially like the ability to search for premiers for the month. 

I got the NR on all my HRs on the same day at the same time and had no problems with any of my twelve HRs. So far, so good. But I'm still gonna wait for a couple weeks before I flat out say it works as it should. 

Rich


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

joed32 said:


> None of mine are like that but I didn't use it for the first couple of days after it downloaded. Others have complained and then came back later and said it is OK now.


It's fine until I search. Then it's crap.


----------



## pmisra08 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have had the HR-21/200 HD-DVR for over a year installed as my main DVR. It has worked consistently over the year. I recently got DirecTVtoPC working with help from the board. I am succussfully streaming my videos and pictures through my LAN to the box using TVersity. I plan on upgrading my basement system to a HD DVR for MVR in the future once pricing structure and upgrade path is released. I also am waiting shipment on an external eSATA to increase disk space.

However, I am concerned that I do not see this particular model DVR mentioned too often. Are there any known issues I should be concerned with? Did DirecTV not manufacture alot of these models and why? Once I upgrade for MVR should I move this to the basement and make the newer model my main DVR?

Thanks for any help you may have.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pmisra08 said:


> I have had the HR-21/200 HD-DVR for over a year installed as my main DVR. It has worked consistently over the year. I recently got DirecTVtoPC working with help from the board. I am succussfully streaming my videos and pictures through my LAN to the box using TVersity. I plan on upgrading my basement system to a HD DVR for MVR in the future once pricing structure and upgrade path is released. I also am waiting shipment on an external eSATA to increase disk space.
> 
> However, I am concerned that I do not see this particular model DVR mentioned too often. Are there any known issues I should be concerned with? Did DirecTV not manufacture alot of these models and why? Once I upgrade for MVR should I move this to the basement and make the newer model my main DVR?
> 
> Thanks for any help you may have.


The HR21-200 has a 320 GB drive.
The HR22-xxx is a HR21 with a 500 GB drive.
I wouldn't be too worried about the HR21.


----------



## pappascw (Jun 13, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> The HR21-200 has a 320 GB drive.
> The HR22-xxx is a HR21 with a 500 GB drive.
> I wouldn't be too worried about the HR21.


Anyone get an update on an HR22 yet?


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

hitokage said:


> The other is the To Do list has been improved. For example Monday nights are busy for our DVR, and previously it would show conflicts if more then two programs were on at the same time - even if some of those repeated again later that night and it was going to record them then. Since it was showing the conflicts, it was causing some confusion as to whether they had to be rescheduled manually or not.


It turns out this actually isn't the case - it would be a good feature though. Others in the household had control over the DVR last week, so I didn't get to see for sure. This morning though, I did get to see how it listed our busy Monday night recording schedule and there were two conflicts listed as is normal, with the one conflict being re-aired later in the week and already set to record - hence my conclusion.

EDIT -


jaybertx said:


> Is there a download window to force 0x0395? I searched all over but couldn't find that mentioned but your comment on "staying up late one night" seems to indicate there might be.


It looks like with the exception of the HR21-100, HR22-100, and the R22-100 0x0395 is available during the day, and can be forced if you so desire and understand there could be a risk. For the HR21-100 et al, the window seems to typically be 3am until about 7am EST - I would suggest not starting any later then 6:45am.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

pappascw said:


> Anyone get an update on an HR22 yet?


Not yet. Patienttly waiting. My HR20 got it a couple of days ago.


----------



## jlchasejr (Oct 18, 2006)

I have received the update on one of my two receivers. Is this normal? Should I have expected that both would have received the update at the same time?


----------



## keithmerr (Jul 25, 2007)

received updates last week on hr20s. not yet on hr22


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

jlchasejr said:


> I have received the update on one of my two receivers. Is this normal? Should I have expected that both would have received the update at the same time?


Not necessarily, especially if your receivers have different model numbers.

My guess is that the one not updated is an HR21-100. They have not all been updated yet.

:eek2:


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

pmisra08 said:


> I have had the HR-21/200 HD-DVR for over a year installed as my main DVR. It has worked consistently over the year...
> 
> However, I am concerned that I do not see this particular model DVR mentioned too often. Are there any known issues I should be concerned with?


I have an HR21-200, which I received as a replacement for an HR21-100 after only a month because it had big problems. Both were new boxes, I think:

The HR21-100 was made in Mexico on 14 Jun 08 and delivered on 11 Aug 08.
The HR21-200 was made in Indonesia on 12 Aug 08 and delivered on 25 Sep 08.

I think you're lucky if your HR21 has worked consistently; I have lots of complaints, including missed recordings, but I have no reason to blame the hardware (except for the sluggishness).

HR20s are faster (twice the memory bandwidth), and HR22s and HR23s have more disk storage; otherwise, all the models seem to behave pretty much alike (when they work).


----------



## Machael (Apr 20, 2008)

Athlon646464 said:


> Not necessarily, especially if your receivers have different model numbers.
> 
> My guess is that the one not updated is an HR21-100. They have not all been updated yet.
> 
> :eek2:


What a bummer....always the last to get anything. My HR21-100 is still without this as well...HR20 has had it awhile now.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Machael said:


> What a bummer....always the last to get anything. My HR21-100 is still without this as well...HR20 has had it awhile now.


I'm guessing your HR21-100 will be more sluggish after you get the update. That'll be the real bummer.

Plus, MIKE0616 and I have each reported shows not recorded, and _for no apparent reason_, with History saying (in my case) *This episode was cancelled because of a higher priority task. * There was no such task.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

pmisra08 said:


> I have had the HR-21/200 HD-DVR for over a year installed as my main DVR. It has worked consistently over the year. I recently got DirecTVtoPC working with help from the board. I am succussfully streaming my videos and pictures through my LAN to the box using TVersity. I plan on upgrading my basement system to a HD DVR for MVR in the future once pricing structure and upgrade path is released. I also am waiting shipment on an external eSATA to increase disk space.
> 
> However, I am concerned that I do not see this particular model DVR mentioned too often. Are there any known issues I should be concerned with? Did DirecTV not manufacture alot of these models and why? Once I upgrade for MVR should I move this to the basement and make the newer model my main DVR?
> 
> Thanks for any help you may have.


There is even a 22-200, which is a 21-200 with a 500G HDD, according to Doug Brott. I've never seen one or heard of anyone who has one. I do have one 21-200 and it's been working fine for a long time. I think the 200s made by Samsung are more expensive than the 100s made by Audiovox and that's the main reason you don't see many of them.

Rich


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I think the 200s made by Samsung are more expensive than the 100s made by Audiovox and that's the main reason you don't see many of them.


Nice to know my sluggish box may have been more expensive to make than someone else's sluggish box.  (Not really.)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> Nice to know my sluggish box may have been more expensive to make than someone else's sluggish box.  (Not really.)


I've played with my son's 200 a few times, just to make sure it was OK and it's not sluggish at all. I'm not a big Sammy fan, but I gotta say that 21-200 seems to work perfectly. It has the original HDD in it and no external drive.

I just cleared off programming on a 21-700 and a 20-700 and the 21-700 was more "sluggish" or slow than the 20-700, which was pretty slow at first too. But both have large HDDs that were full. Just backup HRs in case my main four 20-700s have problems. Talk about "sluggish"! Wow!

As I erased whole series, the 20-700 quickly sped up and the 21-700 took a whole lot longer to reach acceptable (for a 21) speed. I hope you're not experiencing speed as if you have a full external HDD. Nobody could put up with that.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> Nice to know my sluggish box may have been more expensive to make than someone else's sluggish box.  (Not really.)


How do you have the 200 hooked up to the CRT TV? I just looked and it's by HDMI. Have you tried component wires? I couldn't run my 20-700s on a 40" $4000 CRT Sony using HDMI.

Rich


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

Nobody has it on HR22 yet? No wonder I don't have it. It's not a Dallas market thing then, it's that they haven't sent out the update for the HR22 yet.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> How do you have the 200 hooked up to the CRT TV? I just looked and it's by HDMI. Have you tried component wires? I couldn't run my 20-700s on a 40" $4000 CRT Sony using HDMI.


My signature, enlarged: _*HR21-200* > HDMI > Pio 5020FD plasma, *HR10-250* > HDMI > Sony KV30HS420 tube_

As you kin plainly see , both setups use HDMI. I'm not using Native mode on the HR21-200 connected to the Kuro plasma, because that slows up channel changing a lot.

My HR10-250 has no trouble running my 30" $800 Sony CRT via HDMI. I never tried connecting either the old or the new HR21 to the Sony.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. It's looking like 0x395 is all in now .. I suspect those that don't have it yet will get it overnight tonight.


----------



## pappascw (Jun 13, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. It's looking like 0x395 is all in now .. I suspect those that don't have it yet will get it overnight tonight.


Even on the HR22?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

pappascw said:


> Even on the HR22?


Yes .. All in .. Just trying to pass on the news since folks have been (patiently) waiting.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. It's looking like 0x395 is all in now .. I suspect those that don't have it yet will get it overnight tonight.


:goodjob:


----------



## pappascw (Jun 13, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes .. All in .. Just trying to pass on the news since folks have been (patiently) waiting.


Can we force now? Or just best to let it take over nite..


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

> RICH584 - There is even a 22-200, which is a 21-200 with a 500G HDD, according to Doug Brott. I've never seen one or heard of anyone who has one. I do have one 21-200 and it's been working fine for a long time. I think the 200s made by Samsung are more expensive than the 100s made by Audiovox and that's the main reason you don't see many of them.


RICH - when I got my svc last Jan, they gave me a HR22-200 and an R22-200. They both work great and neither have received the new NR yet.


----------



## DavidR (Apr 23, 2006)

The discussion threads for new releases could be easily reduced by about 50% in number of posts where people are simply saying "got it" or "didn't get it" or "when will I get it" or "how come I haven't got it yet" or numerous variations thereof. IMO, these posts add nothing of value to the discussion, a large percentage of them are just the same tired constantly repeated gripes about D* update distribution policies and methods.

Am I the only one who finds it tiresome and annoying to have to wade through 6 "got it" , "didn't get it" posts for every one that actually discusses an issue related to the new software? C'mon people, how many software rollouts have we gone through? Is there really that much confusion about how this works? There are 13 pages so far on this thread, I bet it could be cut down to 5 or 6 pages of posts that actually discuss the software itself. 

Maybe we need a separate thread for each release dedicated to tracking who's got it and who's not got it for those who seem compelled to report this information. 

Just my 2cents worth.


----------



## DavidR (Apr 23, 2006)

OMG!! I was wrong, 33 pages and counting! Could be 10-15 pages of useful stuff.


----------



## rRooster9999 (Jan 16, 2010)

just wanted to say hr21-100 updated this morning so anyone else with this model should have the new version already or very soon


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

HR22-100 got the update this morning in south central PA


----------



## keithmerr (Jul 25, 2007)

my hr22-100 got the update here in north carolina this morning


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

DavidR said:


> The discussion threads for new releases could be easily reduced by about 50% in number of posts where people are simply saying "got it" or "didn't get it" or "when will I get it" or "how come I haven't got it yet" or numerous variations thereof. IMO, these posts add nothing of value to the discussion, a large percentage of them are just the same tired constantly repeated gripes about D* update distribution policies and methods.
> 
> Am I the only one who finds it tiresome and annoying to have to wade through 6 "got it" , "didn't get it" posts for every one that actually discusses an issue related to the new software? C'mon people, how many software rollouts have we gone through? Is there really that much confusion about how this works? There are 13 pages so far on this thread, I bet it could be cut down to 5 or 6 pages of posts that actually discuss the software itself.
> 
> ...


Got it!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It appears that Doug's estimate was correct that many folks would be getting the update last night (who had not yet gotten it).

It will be interesting to see the reports from those folks on how the new release works, especially on those HR22 units that seemed to be the laggards with the previous version. Hopefully, 0395 speeds things up for the HR22 folks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> My signature, enlarged: _*HR21-200* > HDMI > Pio 5020FD plasma, *HR10-250* > HDMI > Sony KV30HS420 tube_
> 
> As you kin plainly see , both setups use HDMI. I'm not using Native mode on the HR21-200 connected to the Kuro plasma, because that slows up channel changing a lot.
> 
> My HR10-250 has no trouble running my 30" $800 Sony CRT via HDMI. I never tried connecting either the old or the new HR21 to the Sony.


Sorry, read the sig wrong. Have you ever tried the 200 with component?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

usnret said:


> RICH - when I got my svc last Jan, they gave me a HR22-200 and an R22-200. They both work great and neither have received the new NR yet.


Aha! They do exist. You're the first member that I've see with one. Glad it works well.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DavidR said:


> The discussion threads for new releases could be easily reduced by about 50% in number of posts where people are simply saying "got it" or "didn't get it" or "when will I get it" or "how come I haven't got it yet" or numerous variations thereof. IMO, these posts add nothing of value to the discussion, a large percentage of them are just the same tired constantly repeated gripes about D* update distribution policies and methods.
> 
> Am I the only one who finds it tiresome and annoying to have to wade through 6 "got it" , "didn't get it" posts for every one that actually discusses an issue related to the new software? C'mon people, how many software rollouts have we gone through? Is there really that much confusion about how this works? There are 13 pages so far on this thread, I bet it could be cut down to 5 or 6 pages of posts that actually discuss the software itself.
> 
> ...


Nope, you are not alone. Be nice if they, at least, added that the NR was working well or they were having problems with it, but it's gonna keep happening.

Rich


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

DavidR said:


> The discussion threads for new releases could be easily reduced by about 50% in number of posts where people are simply saying "got it" or "didn't get it" or "when will I get it" or "how come I haven't got it yet" or numerous variations thereof. IMO, these posts add nothing of value to the discussion, a large percentage of them are just the same tired constantly repeated gripes about D* update distribution policies and methods.
> 
> Am I the only one who finds it tiresome and annoying to have to wade through 6 "got it" , "didn't get it" posts for every one that actually discusses an issue related to the new software? C'mon people, how many software rollouts have we gone through? Is there really that much confusion about how this works? There are 13 pages so far on this thread, I bet it could be cut down to 5 or 6 pages of posts that actually discuss the software itself.
> 
> ...


There is a thread for it here, but people still post to this thread, probably because it is stickied and convenient.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Sorry, read the sig wrong. Have you ever tried the 200 with component?


Yes, but not with my current pair of TVs. For three months, I had a Samsung 50" DLP connected to the HR21-200 via component (because I got a Blu-ray player, a Sony BDP-S350, and the Sammy has only one DVI input). I didn't see much degradation in the Sammy's picture using component, maybe because many of DirecTV's non-local channels weren't really all that sharp 15 months ago. (Most have gotten much sharper, IMO.)


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I've played with my son's 200 a few times, just to make sure it was OK and it's not sluggish at all. I'm not a big Sammy fan, but I gotta say that 21-200 seems to work perfectly. It has the original HDD in it and no external drive.
> 
> I just cleared off programming on a 21-700 and a 20-700 and the 21-700 was more "sluggish" or slow than the 20-700, which was pretty slow at first too. But both have large HDDs that were full. Just backup HRs in case my main four 20-700s have problems. Talk about "sluggish"! Wow!
> 
> As I erased whole series, the 20-700 quickly sped up; the 21-700 took a whole lot longer to reach acceptable (for a 21) speed. I hope you're not experiencing speed as if you have a full external HDD. Nobody could put up with that.


My HR21 also has its original HDD and no external drive. I usually have between 10% and 30% available space. After I saw reports that speed might improve if available space were greater than 30%, I managed to get it all the way up to 90% last summer, but I didn't really feel that I was being rewarded with quicker responses to remote keypresses. (Maybe I'm just expecting too much; I'm still using my HR10-250 for 3-way and 4-way conflict resolution. )


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

Got the update on my HR22's in Dallas area this morning. Didn't have time to mess around with it. Really wanting my non-DVR HD Receiver to have the update now since that is how I will really use MRV, not really between the two HD-DVR's I have.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Got it on both my HR22-200 and R22-200(HD enabled) last nite. I watch a recording on the R22 from the HR22 and the other way around. They both worked great. You people in the CE test did a GREAT job. The only "wish" that I would express is that there could be a way to tell which program is on which DVR.
Such a long way from a 13" black and white TV in the 50's to now.


----------



## edlex (Jul 5, 2008)

Just got it last night 3:28am in Miami for both my HR21-100 and HR22-100. Funny thing is I just got the HR22-100 from Best Buy 2 days ago to replace my HR10-250 that finally died. Both boxes got the update at exactly the same time too. Weird?!?!:scratch: But I'm Happy though!


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

usnret said:


> The only "wish" that I would express is that there could be a way to tell which program is on which DVR.
> Such a long way from a 13" black and white TV in the 50's to now.


The DVR name/location is the first thing listed in the program description.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

usnret said:


> The only "wish" that I would express is that there could be a way to tell which program is on which DVR.





Dan B said:


> The DVR name/location is the first thing listed in the program description.


Make sure that you enter a name on each DVR in the multiroom setup else all you'll get is the last 6 digits of the servers receiver ID.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> Yes, but not with my current pair of TVs. For three months, I had a Samsung 50" DLP connected to the HR21-200 via component (because I got a Blu-ray player, a Sony BDP-S350, and the Sammy has only one DVI input). I didn't see much degradation in the Sammy's picture using component, maybe because many of DirecTV's non-local channels weren't really all that sharp 15 months ago. (Most have gotten much sharper, IMO.)


Sammy's and Sonys were the two TVs that seemed to have the most trouble with HDMI connections. I've not seen any difference in PQ on my Panny plasmas using component wires compared to HDMI.

Did the 21-200 have the same problems when it was attached to the Sammy?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> My HR21 also has its original HDD and no external drive. I usually have between 10% and 30% available space. After I saw reports that speed might improve if available space were greater than 30%, I managed to get it all the way up to 90% last summer, but I didn't really feel that I was being rewarded with quicker responses to remote keypresses. (Maybe I'm just expecting too much; I'm still using my HR10-250 for 3-way and 4-way conflict resolution. )


About a year and a half ago we tested a lot of eSATAs and came to the conclusion that they ran really well between 80% Available and 30% Available. Didn't try any internals and I'm not sure that those numbers apply to internals. Some people that I trust have told me that the internals don't have those same problems. I haven't noticed any appreciable slowdown on almost full internals.

Rich


----------



## KLJ (Aug 4, 2008)

hr22-100 still no update in maryland.. 

can we force the update at any time now?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

KLJ said:


> hr22-100 still no update in maryland..
> 
> can we force the update at any time now?


Not if the NR Software is not in the Stream!!!


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

KLJ said:


> hr22-100 still no update in maryland..
> 
> can we force the update at any time now?


Looks like it's in the stream now...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

swyman18 said:


> Looks like it's in the stream now...


Nope....its in the *test *transponder stream...not public.

These get pushed out overnight....so I'd recommend those folks who have not yet received the update - check in the morning again.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Nope....its in the *test *transponder stream...not public.
> 
> These get pushed out overnight....so I'd recommend those folks who have not yet received the update - check in the morning again.


Oops... you're right.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

swyman18 said:


> Oops... you're right.


Mahalo.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Sammys and Sonys were the two TVs that seemed to have the most trouble with HDMI connections. I've not seen any difference in PQ on my Panny plasmas using component wires compared to HDMI.
> 
> Did [your HR]21-200 have the same problems when it was attached to the Sammy?


I think so, but I haven't had the Sammy around for a year, so I can't be sure. But why should the TV brand affect the speed or responsiveness of GUI navigation? I think it doesn't. Only channel changing speed should be affected by the TV, and I watch very little live TV.


----------



## THX (Aug 5, 2004)

The firmware update killed one of my HD DVR's wit the dreaded Diagnostic code 14-687.

When I receive my new HD DVR how long will it take for it to get the updated firmware for MRV?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

THX said:


> The firmware update killed one of my HD DVR's wit the dreaded Diagnostic code 14-687.
> 
> When I receive my new HD DVR how long will it take for it to get the updated firmware for MRV?


Most receivers update their firmware shortly after they are activated.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Not sure exactly when this happened, but I'll bet it has to do with 0x395. My OTA channel assignment for KABCDT 7-1 are completely hosed. There are 3 of them listed, and the one marked KABCDT is some foreign language SD channel. The other two are black screen 771.


----------



## jacobsdad30 (Dec 13, 2006)

arrived in southwest Mo. and is working fine.


----------



## PeteSL (May 5, 2007)

DogLover said:


> Most receivers update their firmware shortly after they are activated.


I've got an HR22/100 (replaces an HR20 that got hurt from a lightning strike) just installed. It did not go through a update in the first hour. I did a receiver restart, entered 02468 at the first welcome screen, and it said it was searching for new software. It did this for about 5 minutes and then booted up with the original software still loaded (I never saw any download progress). Any suggestions? I've tried this with and without the external drive.

Pete


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

I think you were too late entering 02468 - notice it says below:

...come back on OR the first blue screen is displayed, *whichever occurs first*, ..

How do I download?
Restart your receiver. Using the remote control, select
Menu -> Parental, Fav's & Setting -> System Setup > Reset -> Restart Receiver ({DASH} to confirm)
When the reset process starts, the blue LEDs on the front of the receiver will turn off
Once the LEDs on the front of the receiver come back on OR the first blue screen is displayed, whichever occurs first, enter this special code from your remote control: 0 2 4 6 8.
After a few more seconds, you should see a screen indicating that the 10-20 minute download cycle has started.


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

So much for this update taking care of the dropped audio. Still getting drops on Fox News, which means I will probably get them on ESPN again too.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> I think so, but I haven't had the Sammy around for a year, so I can't be sure. But why should the TV brand affect the speed or responsiveness of GUI navigation? I think it doesn't. Only channel changing speed should be affected by the TV, and I watch very little live TV.


The brand doesn't change the speed or responsiveness of the UI, the incompatibility of some Sony and Sammy TVs with D*'s (the Sonys and Sammys have no other problems with HDMI on other devices) HDMI output causes those issues. I had massive problems with my Sony HD TVs when using HDMI and had to switch to component to get some semblance of stability.

Rich


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

rich584 said:


> The brand doesn't change the speed or responsiveness of the UI, the incompatibility of some Sony and Sammy TVs with D*'s (the Sonys and Sammys have no other problems with HDMI on other devices) HDMI output causes those issues. I had massive problems with my Sony HD TVs when using HDMI and had to switch to component to get some semblance of stability.
> 
> Rich


I have two Samsung HDTV's - a DLP I purchased in late 2006 and an LCD I purchased in late 2008. Neither of them have ever had any HDMI problems with any Directv receiver (including HR20-700, HR21-700, HR22-100 models), nor have they had problems with HDMI connections from my PS3 or an older upscaling LG DVD player.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> I have two Samsung HDTV's - a DLP I purchased in late 2006 and an LCD I purchased in late 2008. Neither of them have ever had any HDMI problems with any Directv receiver (including HR20-700, HR21-700, HR22-100 models), nor have they had problems with HDMI connections from my PS3 or an older upscaling LG DVD player.


You'll note that I said "some" models in my post. Never said it happens to all models of Sonys and Sammys. I also said that I had no problems using other devices with HDMI connections on my Sonys. Never owned a Sammy, just read about the issues with HDMI on them too.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Started seeing the A/V dropouts again. No pixellations. Just saw an audio dropout register on my Sony receiver. Just watching the Olympics on NBC live and saw one audio dropout register on my Sony receiver. Damn, I thought they were gone.

Rich


----------



## mrcon0728 (Oct 20, 2007)

Still do not have new update on East Coast.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mrcon0728 said:


> Still do not have new update on East Coast.


0395 is now there for all HR2x.
This means doing a forced download will get it.
This isn't true for 4395 for the non DVRs.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

My HR23 has started to get slow again, the speed lasted for 2 weeks, now it takes about 5 seconds after pressing Menu or guide for anything to come up! Previous release was great, this one is not looking good so far.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I had to RBR my HR20-100 when I got home last night due to the unit being unresponsive to the remote. This is the second time I've had to do this since getting 0x0395.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Had to reset my box after the system went nuts...

In a 3-hour curling program, I pressed Replay several times, fast, and ended up at the start of the recording. No surprise there; it happens frequently.

Then I pressed FF and Skip to try to get back to where I had been, and ended up at the end of the recording. Again, not much of a surprise.

But then the box ignored every keypress; I entered many Play, Skip, FF commands. I waited for a minute and found myself in a *Guide that was rapidly paging up and down and or right and left*, much faster than I could ever have made it go using the remote.

Finally it settled down and I was able to access the Menu and do a Reset.


----------



## vfviola (Jul 18, 2009)

All I know is my HR21-200 is slow as a turtle. My HR20-100 runs faster it seems. Do not know what is going on!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

vfviola said:


> All I know is my HR21-200 is slow as a turtle. My HR20-100 runs faster it seems. Do not know what is going on!


The two boxes use two different chip sets which most have said is the reason for the speed difference.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RAD said:


> The two boxes use two different chip sets which most have said is the reason for the speed difference.


True, but the 21-200 I have is not slow. Damn near as fast as my 20-700s. Hard to find those things.

Rich


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RAD said:


> The two boxes use two different chip sets which most have said is the reason for the speed difference.





rich584 said:


> True, but the 21-200 I have is not slow. Damn near as fast as my 20-700s. Hard to find those things.
> 
> Rich


I guess consider yourself lucky then. I have a HR20-700, HR21-100, HR22-100 and HR23-700 and all are slower then my HR20-700.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RAD said:


> I guess consider yourself lucky then. I have a HR20-700, HR21-100, HR22-100 and HR23-700 and all are slower then my HR20-700.


It is a bit slower for some things, but not enough to be annoying. Not as slow as my 21-700s, for example. Been very reliable too. And is undoubtedly more expensive to build, which is why they are so rare. I think I've seen only one member post that he has a 22-200, for instance and you don't see many posts about the 21-200s.

Rich


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> ... you don't see many posts about the 21-200s.


I suppose it depends on your tolerance. Maybe I'm lucky my HR21-200 doesn't show the extreme sluggishness that some experience, but I'm spoiled by my SA TiVo, my SD DirecTiVo and my HR10-250 and I won't accept anything less as far as response time goes.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RAD said:


> I guess consider yourself lucky then. I have a HR20-700, HR21-100, HR22-100 and HR23-700 and all are slower then my HR20-700.


I'm anticipating further performance improvements in the next National release on all models.


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

There was no performance improvements with this release. The vast majority of users responding to the speed poll report either (i) no improvement or (ii) a slowdown. As of today, 50% of respondents report a slowdown. Claims of "further" improvement simply have no factual basis

You have made the claim that the "next release will be faster" with nearly every future release. With a few notable exceptions, it has never come to pass.

Spare us the booster-ism, please. The facts don't support it.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm anticipating further performance improvements in the next National release on all models.


BAHAHAHA!!! !rolling

Sorry...


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

swyman18 said:


> BWAHAHAHA!!! !rolling


I approve this message.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm anticipating further performance improvements in the next National release on all models.





swyman18 said:


> BAHAHAHA!!! !rolling
> 
> Sorry...





Syzygy said:


> I approve this message.


The performance of Multi-Room Viewing will definitely improve .. That you can take to the bank.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Where did the sort by expiration go too? I lost that about two updates ago. My daughter and I watch a lot of the anime from the On-Demand and it's such a pain to have to scroll thru the whole list to find out what programs expire when. It was so much nicer when the "sort by" had "expiration". :nono2: I hope they put this back.

Heck or even a way to filter the list to just view all the on-demand downloads you downloaded only.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there any way to sort playlist alphabetically but sort shows WITHIN folders by DATE? Who watches shows alphabetically? But when you watch 5 episodes of a show most people watch them chronologically.

And I guess I'll give up on the DVR ignoring "The" in titles when sorting a la iTunes. I'd love to see that as default or as an option.

Thanks


----------



## drkashner (Nov 16, 2008)

nought1 said:


> My audio issues are two fold.
> (1)Transmission error
> (2) drop out that is gone if I rewind and play again.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. It started with the next to last release. If I rewind and play it again, most of the time it is ok. It seems worse on the OTA channels. I never have a problem when watching 'live', its when I'm watching a recorded program. Sometimes is much worse and other times it doesn't happen at all. I watched Chuck last night an the beginning had many audio dropouts and video breakups, the last half didn't have any. About the only thing I watch live anymore is the news, so it is getting annoying.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

nought1 said:


> How is [a drop out that is gone if I rewind and play again] a result of transmission? I do not think it is the box as it happens on both my hr20s and my hr21.





drkashner said:


> I have the same problem. It started with the next to last release. If I rewind and play it again, most of the time it is ok. It seems worse on the OTA channels. I never have a problem when watching 'live', its when I'm watching a recorded program. ...


That last sentence is hard for me to understand if you're talking about watching 'live' through your DVR, because as I understand it you're never actually watching 'live' when using a DVR; instead you're watching the program a fraction of a second later, after it has been written to the buffer on disk and then played back for you from the disk.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> That last sentence is hard for me to understand if you're talking about watching 'live' through your DVR, because as I understand it you're never actually watching 'live' when using a DVR; instead you're watching the program a fraction of a second later, after it has been written to the buffer on disk and then played back for you from the disk.


This is incorrect .. The HR2x DVRs will play "Live TV" directly from the stream and not from the buffer. You do, of course, have to be in Live TV mode and "caught up" to Live TV. Once you back up using Trick Play or if you are viewing from My Playlist, then you are (of course) in the buffer and not @ Live TV.


----------

